# Gratis-Spiele (legale!) aller Art



## DoktorX (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
 Ich dachte mir mal, dass es einen Thread geben sollte, indem gratis Spiele gepostet werden. Ich meine das so:

*Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory*
 Multiplayer Shooter. 
 Es ist ein WW2 Shooter.
 Allierte und Achsenmächte. Je 5 Spielerklassen (Soldat, Medic, Engeneer, Feld Ops, Special Ops).  
Link

*GTA 1*
 Autoklau-Action
 Das erste Spiel der GTA - Serie! Rockstar bietet es gratis zum download an. 
 Man spielt es aus der Vogelperspektive (von oben).
Link

 Was kennt ihr denn so für Gratis - Spiele?

*Edit Nali_WarCow*: habe mal das "legal" im Titel eingefügt und den Thread angepinnt.
 @Alle: Bitte nur Games auflisten, welche auch wirklich legal zu haben sind und darunter fallen keine großen Seiten, welche Hunderte an Games anbieten.

_SSAedit_: Eine komplette (?) Auflistung aller bis dato genannten Spiele gibt es *HIER*. Vielen Dank an fiumpf, dass er sich diese Mühe gemacht hat!


----------



## bsekranker (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				DoktorX am 06.05.2005 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *GTA 1*
> Autoklau-Action
> Das erste Spiel der GTA - Serie! Rockstar bietet es gratis zum download an.
> Man spielt es aus der Vogelperspektive (von oben).
> Link


Inzwischen gibt es auch schon GTA2 gratis.


----------



## DoktorX (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				bsekranker am 06.05.2005 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 06.05.2005 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das weiss ich auch. aber es funzt bei mir net. (


----------



## Cyris1987 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				DoktorX am 06.05.2005 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory*
> *GTA 1*



NETTE IDEE !!!

Im Moment fällt mir *Project Entropia* ein.
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein MMORPG das gratis ist.
Was mich sehr beeindruckt ist das man vollkommen gratis spielen kann, wenn man aber will kann man Geld ins Spiel stecken das man als PED (Project Entropia Dollar) für seinen Avatar verwenden kann. Steckt man Geld ins Spiel hat man einen leichteren Start, ICH persönlich habs jedoch ned gemacht...

Zu finden ist das ganze unter www.project-entropia.com

PS: Der Thread gefällt mir... Da kann man mal was ausprobieren wenn einem fad ist und muss nix zahlen ^^


----------



## HanFred (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

*Nanaca Crash*
es ist zwar nur ein browsergame wie Yetisports, aber ich finde es ungleich motivierender. mein rekord liegt bei über 40'000m  
link


----------



## UTDARKCTF (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

ich zocke immer wieder gerne eine runde mahjong. 
ich weiss, das spiel ist nicht gerade die offenbahrung und schaut aus wie aus den 80´ern , es macht mir allerdings für zwischendurch immer wieder spass   
http://www.drload.de/index.php?page=game&id=98


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				HanFred am 06.05.2005 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nanaca Crash*
> es ist zwar nur ein browsergame wie Yetisports, aber ich finde es ungleich motivierender. mein rekord liegt bei über 40'000m
> link



lol, das ist geil 

MfG Jimini


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Ich kopiere mal eben aus einem schon etwas älteren Thread zum Thema:

Wild Metal Country
Beneath a steel sky, Flight of the Amazon Queen
The Elder Scrolls: Arena
Starsiege: Tribes
Hidden & Dangerous Deluxe
Scorched 3D
Der Planer
Der Planer Gold
Caesar
Red Baron
Lure of the Temptress
Ground Control

Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Nali_WarCow, der nix davon weiß


----------



## DoktorX (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 06.05.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Nali_WarCow, der nix davon weiß



Hä?    :-o


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				DoktorX am 06.05.2005 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 06.05.2005 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manche dieser Links hab ich aus einem seiner Postings kopiert, ohne zu fragen


----------



## HanFred (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 06.05.2005 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 06.05.2005 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier mein rekord:
http://www.picupload.net/myimage/47fc12c447f7767cfcc10000f.jpg
und das die dabei erreichte maximalhöhe:
http://www.picupload.net/myimage/20c1a53f32b9ec93b65495973.jpg
haha, das schaff erst mal. war aber natürlich sehr viel glück dabei.


----------



## TheFan (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

hätte noch Gunbound ist so eine art worms im angebot ist auch völlig umsonst. man kann sich halt durch das verdiente geld im spiel neue avatare kaufen man kann sie jedoch auch mit richtigem geld kaufen.für mich bleibt aber beim kauf mit richtigen geld der spass auf der strecke


hier gunbound-guide auf deutsch
Gun Bound

und  hier die seite zum anmelden 
Softnyx

und ich hätte noch americas army ist auch umsonst ist ein spiel der army 
also ein taktik-shooter (wenn man das so sagen kann)

der link Americas Army


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 06.05.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Nali_WarCow, der nix davon weiß


OK.


----------



## Muten-Roshi (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

the white chamber


----------



## Killtech (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				HanFred am 06.05.2005 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nanaca Crash*
> es ist zwar nur ein browsergame wie Yetisports, aber ich finde es ungleich motivierender. mein rekord liegt bei über 40'000m
> link


Yeehaaaaaa..... das rockt! 

*gleich mal Bookmark*

MfG, Killtch


----------



## TheAS (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				HanFred am 06.05.2005 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nanaca Crash*
> es ist zwar nur ein browsergame wie Yetisports, aber ich finde es ungleich motivierender. mein rekord liegt bei über 40'000m
> link


irgendwie geil, aber wie funktioniert es denn??
also is ja auf chinesich/japanisch??
ich hab immer irgendwie auf die portraits geklickt, und dann passiert irgendwas, aber warum??
erklär mal bitte
danke


----------



## DoktorX (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				TheAS am 07.05.2005 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 06.05.2005 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Warten bis fertig geladen ist.
2. Auf start klicken.
3. Jetzt musst du den Winkel bestimmen. Klicke dann wenn du meinst es ist gut. *Aber du musst noch die Taste gedrückt halten,  * denn jetzt kommt nämlich die Stärke. Dazu musst du warten bis es die richtige Stärke erreicht hat (selber deffinieren) und dann Taste loslassen.
4. Warten bis er aufhört zu fliegen.
5. When it's done,  kommt links so ein Menu. Klickst auf "Try Again". Danach immer die Schritte 1., 2., 3., 4., 5., 1., 2., 3., usw befolgen.


----------



## HanFred (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				TheAS am 07.05.2005 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie geil, aber wie funktioniert es denn??
> also is ja auf chinesich/japanisch??
> ich hab immer irgendwie auf die portraits geklickt, und dann passiert irgendwas, aber warum??
> erklär mal bitte
> danke


aaaalso.
1. winkel auswählen ist wohl selbsterklärend. ich empfehle ca. 45°.
2. crashstärke, timing ist alles.
3. jetzt stehen verschiedene figuren auf der strasse, jede macht etwas anderes, mit der zeit kennt man sie.
4. wenn man eine figur trifft, die im "SPECIAL"-fenster angezeigt wird, muss man schnell klicken, was auch angezeigt wird. dann wird ein special ausgeführt, was eigentlich bei jeder figur gut ist, besonders bei der, die einen sonst stoppt.
5. wenn links in blau 100% angezeigt werden, kann man klicken, wenn man sich gerade von der strasse nach oben bewegt. dadurch kommt die bikerin nochmal von oben und crasht die spielerfigur mit wucht aufs pflaster, das bringt, um die bewegung zu erhalten oder mit genug timing, um specials zu bekommen (n die richtige figur crashen).
5. man kann die bikerin 3x rufen, wenn sich die spielerfigur von oben nach unten bewegt, dann kommt wie von unten und verleiht der figur etwas auftrieb. das geht pro spiel nur 3x und kann nicht aufgeladen werden, also setzt das klug ein. z.b. wenn man sich aufgrund eines specials extrem schnell fortbewegt, so kriegt man ziemlich viel distanz raus.

dann braucht es nochein wenig glück, dass man nicht bzw. nicht zu oft die falschen figuren zur falschen zeit (block-frau, stop-frau, go through-frau, angle up-typ, angle down-typ wenn kein special)  trifft.

FAQ:
http://homepage.mac.com/pockyrevolution/nanaca_faq.html


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				HanFred am 06.05.2005 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 06.05.2005 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab bisher nur ~1200m gepackt *g*
Manchmal soll man da irgendwas drücken, irgendn Special-bla, was ist das? *g*

MfG Jimini


----------



## HanFred (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

einfach nur klicken. jede figur hat andere specials, combos sind noch besser. wirst schon sehen, was es jeweils bringt.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				HanFred am 07.05.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> einfach nur klicken. jede figur hat andere specials, combos sind noch besser. wirst schon sehen, was es jeweils bringt.



Ah, habs! Der Typ ist grade 300 Meter hoch bei 3500m 

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheAS (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 07.05.2005 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.05.2005 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, danke. aber nopch ma ne Frage: wo denn als klicken? 
ansonsten danke, wie gesagt.....


----------



## TheAS (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				TheAS am 07.05.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, danke. aber nopch ma ne Frage: wo denn als klicken?
> ansonsten danke, wie gesagt.....


ups....habs selber gechecked....  
aber ma ne Frage an Chris: bei Project-Antropia
Wie kann ich denn den Installer downloaden?
bei mir kommt immer nur "site not found", oder so...
sowohl mit dem Firefox, als auch mit dem IE   
wär nett wenn du/jemand helfen könnte, das spiel sieht nämlich ganz witzig aus.......
also danke, AS


----------



## bsekranker (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				TheAS am 08.05.2005 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> TheAS am 07.05.2005 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Link ist fehlerhaft. Hier ist der richtige, und hier der direkte DL-Link.


----------



## TheAS (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				bsekranker am 08.05.2005 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Link ist fehlerhaft. Hier ist der richtige, und hier der direkte DL-Link.


Danke, aber auch wenn ich deinen Link anklicke kommt: "bei dem Versuch ftp.projekt.antropia.com zu kontaktieren wurde die Verbindung zurückgesetzt"
....   
geht's denn bei dir??
womit surfst du? (welcher browser?)

_edit_: also ich meine den Downloadlink...den anderen hab ich auch so zum laufen gebracht.....


----------



## bsekranker (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				TheAS am 08.05.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 08.05.2005 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab den Firefox 1.0.3 und damit klappt's perfekt...
Nimm mal nur den Link und füg ihn bei einem Download-Manager ein.


----------



## TheAS (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

also, hab den Firefox jetzt ma upgedated, aber es klappt trotzdem nicht......
geht das denn mit den Firefox internen Downloadmanager gar nicht?
muss ich denn einen runterladen, und wenn ja welchen? hat bisher nie Lust mir einen anzulegen....
erstma danke, dass du dich meiner annimst....


----------



## bsekranker (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				TheAS am 08.05.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> also, hab den Firefox jetzt ma upgedated, aber es klappt trotzdem nicht......
> geht das denn mit den Firefox internen Downloadmanager gar nicht?
> muss ich denn einen runterladen, und wenn ja welchen? hat bisher nie Lust mir einen anzulegen....


Also ich hab GetRight, den find ich persönlich am besten. Du kannst den auch mit der Erweiterung FlashGot direkt in Firefox einbinden.



			
				TheAS am 08.05.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> erstma danke, dass du dich meiner annimst....


Mach ich doch gern...


----------



## TheAS (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				TheAS am 08.05.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> also, hab den Firefox jetzt ma upgedated, aber es klappt trotzdem nicht......
> geht das denn mit den Firefox internen Downloadmanager gar nicht?
> muss ich denn einen runterladen, und wenn ja welchen? hat bisher nie Lust mir einen anzulegen....
> erstma danke, dass du dich meiner annimst....



_edit_: hab jetzt wie du gesagt hast den LInk einfach mal so in den Firefox downloadmanager reingezogen, aber auch dann kommt ne Nachricht, dass der Link nicht funktioniert, weil die Seite evtl. nicht mehr besteht...oder so.
hat denn diese Seite was gegen mich???
das problem hat ich glaub ich auch sonst schon ein paar mal, aber nur auf bestimmten Seiten, wie freenet.de
naja, ich such mir mal weiter ne Lösung.......


----------



## bsekranker (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				TheAS am 08.05.2005 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> TheAS am 08.05.2005 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir funktioniert der DL selbst mit dem Firefox-internen Manager. Vielleicht liegt dein Problem daran, dass es sich um einen FTP-Server handelt?  
Hast du 'nen Router oder eine Firewall?


----------



## TheAS (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

grrr.......... sorry@all, das ich den ganzen thread so vollmüll, aber das kann ja vielleicht einer von den "Sternchens" nacher wieder weg machen..
aber ich habs jetzt mit getright probiert, aber der bleibt halt bei "connecting" stehen, und kommt nicht weiter...
es kann aber nicht daran liegen, das ich über die Netzwerkverbindung zu nem anderen PC ins Netzt gehe, oder?
das wär echt das einzige, das mir einfält was bei meinem PC noch anders seien könnte, als bei anderen bei denen es klappt.....


----------



## TheAS (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				bsekranker am 08.05.2005 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> _edit_: hab jetzt wie du gesagt hast den LInk einfach mal so in den Firefox downloadmanager reingezogen, aber auch dann kommt ne Nachricht, dass der Link nicht funktioniert, weil die Seite evtl. nicht mehr besteht...oder so.
> hat denn diese Seite was gegen mich???
> das problem hat ich glaub ich auch sonst schon ein paar mal, aber nur auf bestimmten Seiten, wie freenet.de
> naja, ich such mir mal weiter ne Lösung.......


Bei mir funktioniert der DL selbst mit dem Firefox-internen Manager. Vielleicht liegt dein Problem daran, dass es sich um einen FTP-Server handelt?  
Hast du 'nen Router oder eine Firewall? [/quote]
Ja, ich hab nen router + zone alarm UND ich geh nicht direkt ins inet.....meinste ich sollts ma von nem PC mit direkter Verbindung probieren??

UUUPS! Sorry. 
ich musst nur bei dem anderen PC die Firewall abstellen, der hat geblockt....  
tschuldigung, für all die Mühen, die ich gemacht habe, tut mich echt sorry.....  
abwer danke für die top antworten, sonst wär ich wohl nicht drauf gekommen....


----------



## flowangler (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Hier gibts *ScummVM*: http://www.scummvm.org/downloads.php

Das ist ein Programm, um alte LucasArts Games und kompatible zu spielen.
Man braucht zwar die orginal Disketten bzw Dateien,
aber zwei Spiele sind komplett freigegeben:

*Beneath A Steel Sky*

*Flight of the Amazon Queen*

Beides sind typische Point´n Click Adventures.

Es gibt noch eine Kompatibilitätsliste, da kann man schauen, welche alten Games noch von ScummVM unterstützt werden.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Also ich kenne auch noch gratis spiele. Hier sind ein paar :

1. American´s Army
2.Cube (Ego-shooter)

Achso es gibt auch noch RPG-Spiele !!!!!!!!!


----------



## _Slayer_ (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 07.05.2005 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.05.2005 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol. Hatte beim ersten Versuch 16,xxm. 
Beim zweiten dann doch 3839,49m. *g*


----------



## ruppelt (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

-Cube (ego Shooter )
http://www.cubeengine.com/

[ich würde den Thread mal hier bereinigen da doch die Übersicht leidet.


----------



## Gunter (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				ruppelt am 17.05.2005 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> -Cube (ego Shooter )
> http://www.cubeengine.com/
> 
> [ich würde den Thread mal hier bereinigen da doch die Übersicht leidet.


Cube is sehr geil, erinnert ein bisschen an quake 2 von der grafik her...

Dann gibts noch Soldat , eine Art CounterStrike mit Worms-Grafik. Sind brauchbare Bots dabei, doch so richtig geil ist das Spiel erst im LAN


----------



## wesker_re (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Allen Liebhabern von Spielen wie Metroid kann ich dieses geniale Freeware Spiel sehr empfehlen: *Cave Story Doukutsu Monogatari*

Hammer Spiel!   

Bis die Tage...
wesker_re


----------



## Ping2 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Also als legales Spiel zum Download gibt es noch von Neo das gute alte Ganovenspiel "Der Clou" (www.neo.at/index.php?ID=27&L=DE).

Fragt mich aber bitte nicht, wie man das Spiel auf einem WinXP-PC zum Laufen bekommt (gehört zu den wenigen Spielen die ich bisher nicht hinbekommen habe, auch nicht mit Dosbox).

Hhm, ansonsten gibt es noch einige gute Seiten mit Spielen, die Seiten sind aber nicht unbedingt so ganz legal (Abandonware), muß das also erstmal checken.

Ping2


----------



## Ping2 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

So, kann jetzt gleich noch ein paar weitere Spiele anfügen, die man alle auf www.gamezworld.de finden kann und zwar sind dort u.a. MadTV, MadTV2 und Mobility (unter Strategie), sowie mein altes Lieblingsrollenspiel "Betrayal at Krondor" (unter Adventure, nicht unter Rollenspiel...) "Der Clou" findet man da übrigens auch.

Ping2


----------



## DoktorX (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Man muss zwar HL (ca. 10 €) gekauft haben:
Nach der Registrierung kann man...
...CS 1.6
...DoD
...Ricochet
...Team Fortress Classic
...Opposing Force
... gratis runtergeladen werden.


----------



## Volcom (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Es gibt noch ein weiteres Onlinerollenspiel wie Projekt Entropia mit dem namen *Kalonline* 

link : http://www.kalonline.com/Download/Download.asp

das game is im japanischen still gehalten aber das müsst íhr dann selber sehn


----------



## Muten-Roshi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				wesker_re am 24.05.2005 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> *Cave Story Doukutsu Monogatari*


Voll geil das Spiel!


----------



## wesker_re (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Muten-Roshi am 06.06.2005 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wesker_re am 24.05.2005 00:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jep, habs vor kurzem ausgespielt, mein persönliches Hightlight für dieses Jahr.  (Zumindest bis jetzt)

Bis die Tage...
wesker_re


----------



## Monsterkeks (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				wesker_re am 06.06.2005 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Muten-Roshi am 06.06.2005 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja echt sehr gut nur leider gibst keine Deutsche Übersetzung


----------



## wesker_re (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Monsterkeks am 06.06.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> wesker_re am 06.06.2005 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber immerhin eine englische Übersetzung, die man meiner Meinung nach auch recht gut verstehen kann.

Bis die Tage...
wesker_re


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

*Nexuiz*

_Nexuiz is a 3D deathmatch game that is simply first person shooting reduced to the very basics with perfect weapon balancing_

The first version of Nexuiz, a free fast-paced, chaotic, and intense multiplayer first person shooter, focused on providing basic, old style deathmatch, has been released. Nexuiz is built on the power of the Darkplaces engine, which is a heavily modified version of the original Quake. Darkplaces features realtime lighting and stencil shadows, bumpmapping, gloss, bloom, and totally rewritten network code that supports up to 64 players on a single server.

Nexuiz v1.2.1 Free Full Game Download(163.77MB)

*Eye of the Kraken*

In a nice effort to promote their upcoming adventure game, Carte Blanche, Absurdus have released a full downloadable version of their 2002 classic adventure, Eye of the Kraken. _Released in 2002, Eye of the Kraken is a humoristic 2d adventure game that, in spite of a small-scale diffusion, managed to charm the genre’s lovers. It stars Abdullah, a civil servant of the Ottoman Empire which while in a pleasure cruise finds himself responsible for the world’s safety. More accurately, he must find the Eye of the Kraken – an ancient, mystical artifact of power which was stolen by a shady, remorseless individual_

Eye of the Kraken Full Game Download(152.6MB)


----------



## Ping2 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Nachdem Sie eingesehen haben, dass sie das Spiel sowieso nie mehr werden verkaufen können, hat 3dRealms jetzt auf seiner Homepage das knapp 40 MB große komplette "Duke Forever" zum Download bereitgestellt .

Sorry, der blöde Yoke mußte jetzt sein, tatsächlich heißt das Spiel "Stargunner". Es war das letzte Spiel das unter dem Namen "Apogee" im Jahre 1996 veröffentlicht worden war.

War mir allerdings bis heute nicht bekannt, kenne nur Commander Keen, Duke und Raptor. Weiß jemand ob das Game was taugt?

Ping2


----------



## Trigger232 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Hi
ich kenne noch 2 gute kostenlose Browsergames für zwischendurch.
Sie sind bestimmt ansprechend für Strategie und -Rollenspielfans.
Hier die Links:

www.demonlors.org     (Aufbau-Strategie)

_Hier stand ein böser Diebesspiellink_    (Rollenspiel - Vampiere gegen Werwölfe)




*Edit*: _Bitte keine Diebesspiel-Links im Forum posten._


----------



## Dumbi (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Trigger232 am 27.06.2005 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ich kenne noch 2 gute kostenlose Browsergames für zwischendurch.
> Sie sind bestimmt ansprechend für Strategie und -Rollenspielfans.


Diebesspiele zählen eigentlich nicht dazu....


----------



## Trigger232 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Trigger232 am 27.06.2005 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ich kenne noch 2 gute kostenlose Browsergames für zwischendurch.
> Sie sind bestimmt ansprechend für Strategie und -Rollenspielfans.
> Hier die Links:
> ...




sorry wird nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## MonteChristo (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Cooles Weltraumspiel in 3D (kein Browsergame)

erfordert aber ca 130MB an Download und eine Freischaltung der Entwickler,
da das Spiel noch Beta-Status hat.

Das Spiel ist kompliziert (nur als Vorwarnung)

Probierts mal aus

Allerdings Probleme mit der GF6-Reihe, bitte dies berücksichtigen falls ihr euch anmeldet


----------



## TinkyWinky (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Killtech am 07.05.2005 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 06.05.2005 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wooohooo... hammer geil!!!!!


----------



## Solon25 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Hab ja noch die Seite von ABA Games in den Favoriten. Sind ein paar 2-D Shooter 

Man klickt auf den Spielnamen und bekommt eine Kurzbeschreibung und den DL präsentiert.


----------



## UniSol (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

allen mmorpg fans kann ich die seite www.onrpg.com empfehlen.. 
dort findet ihr links zu allen gratis-mmorpgs


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

*Privateer Gemini Gold 1.0*


> After a successful Beta Test we are proud to announce the completion of Privateer Gemini Gold Version 1.0. Freely available for all operating Systems (Windows, OSX, Linux) and based on the Open Source Vegastike Engine you can experience the fun of the beloved classic Privateer once again with new graphics and real 3D spaceflight.
> 
> Privateer Gemini Gold is a purist remake of the original Privateer. The player starts with a small old scout class ship and low financial resources in a sparsely populated starsystem of the Gemini Sector. Hardly to stay alive you must try to get money through various mission assignments from which you can purchase better ships and upgrades.
> 
> ...



Webseite mit Downloadlinks (180 MB)


----------



## Vector (29. August 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

*Glest*


> Glest is a project for making a free 3d real-time customizable strategy game.
> 
> Current version is fully playable, includes single player game against CPU controlled players, two factions with their corresponding tech trees, units, buildings and some maps.


Homepage


----------



## GreenSoda (29. August 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



> Studio Trophis' debut public production, the white chamber, is a point and click horror adventure game. Explore a strange environment crafted in luscious 2D. Control a trapped young woman from 3rd person perspective as she solves puzzles and overcomes the twisted obstacles in her path.



*The White Chamber*

Horror-Adventure (ab16...vielleicht auch ab1 im Animelook und mit traditioneller Point&Click Implementierung.

Komplett auf engl. -etwas kurz zwar, dafür aber sehr professionell gemacht. 300Mb schwer...empfhele den BitTorrent-Link zum download -der Server ist recht lahm.

Ich kanns wirklich nur empfehlen ! Das Spiel ist super !


----------



## addi81 (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Vampire's Dawn

Ist ein RPG Spiel im Stil vom guten alten Final Fantasy (1-6), sieht zwar schon sehr angestaubt aus, macht aber trotzdem noch Spass .

http://www.vampiresdawn.de/

P.S.:
Wer den RPG Maker 2000 nicht hat muß die Version mit Run Time Package saugen.


----------



## Dumbi (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				GreenSoda am 29.08.2005 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> empfhele den BitTorrent-Link zum download -der Server ist recht lahm.


Der Torrent will net, jedenfalls bei mir nicht...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Dumbi am 30.08.2005 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> GreenSoda am 29.08.2005 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laß ihn einfach mal etwas laufen. Habe zwar auch laufen "offline" beim Tracker aber zwischendurch findet man kurz immer was und habe jetzt im Moment etwa 45KB beim File.


----------



## Dumbi (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.08.2005 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Laß ihn einfach mal etwas laufen. Habe zwar auch laufen "offline" beim Tracker aber zwischendurch findet man kurz immer was und habe jetzt im Moment etwa 45KB beim File.


Dann werde ich es nochmal versuchen, thx!


----------



## vdbiesen (8. September 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Da ich im pimp0r-thread darauf gekommen bin, dachte ich mir ich poste das freeware game hier auch mal rein...   

 kleine Zeitüberbrückung für singles und geile Böcke    

Männer, auf zum Frontalangriff


----------



## Nope81 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

zählen auch Browsergames?

Syndicates ist das Beste.


----------



## Goddess (25. September 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Cinemaware bieten einige Ihrer Spiele zum gratis Download an. Auf der Seite gibt es auch Desktop Themes und Wallpaper und, soweit nötig, finden sich auch Codewheels für die Spiele. Ihr müsst Euch allerdings gratis Registrieren um die Downloads nutzen zu können.


----------



## darkbrezel (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				DoktorX am 06.05.2005 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 06.05.2005 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Für alle Mario Fans gibt es hier ein Remake:

Mario Forever v3.0 Free Full Game


----------



## INU-ID (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.11.2005 01:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Nexuiz gibt es schon seit einiger Zeit die Version 1.2.1
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man


Ihr seid vielleicht n paar Bumsis.   
Erst saug ich die 1.0, blätter weiter...   
Dann die 1.1, blätter wieder weiter...   
Und dann kommst du mit der 1.2.1.     

Und nächstes mal werd ich wieder gefragt wie ich zu meinem Traffic komm.  
Lösch oder editier doch bitte die anderen Posts.

MFG INU.ID


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				INU-ID am 22.11.2005 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 22.11.2005 01:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry    Ich hab das ganze mal gefixt, so dass bei meinem ersten Posting jetzt der Link zu aktuellsten Version führt und die anderen beiden Postings hab ich gelöscht, so dass es zu keinem durcheinander mehr kommt.


----------



## Loosa (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Gate 88 - Ein, an Asteroids angelehntes, Weltraum-Aufbau-Strategiespiel. Auch Multiplayer.

BZFlag - Multiplayer Multiplatform 3D Panzerspiel

Wing Commander: Privateer Gemini Gold

Dofus "Cartoon"-artiges MMORPG. Nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber kostenlos.

FoodForce - von den Vereinten Nationen


----------



## Dumbi (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

* Mario Forever*
Es gibt ein Remake des Klassikers!


----------



## mulio (22. November 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Kennt ihr denn http://www.freeciv.org/? Aufbaustrategie.

Im Moment ist vielleicht Civ4 interessanter, nur eben nich gratis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2005)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Dumbi am 22.11.2005 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> * Mario Forever*
> Es gibt ein Remake des Klassikers!



Ähmm Dumbi *hust*... Ich will ja nix sagen, aber schau mal ein paar Postings davor, ich hatte das nämlich auch schon gepostet. Macht ja nix, lieber zweimal statt keinmal


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

_HellChess by HellHound SG :

multiplatform (intel windows/linux, Amiga, Palm, PocketPC, GBA) !
huge AI engine which will make your singleplayer experience quite challenging !
lots of tutorials to make you better at chess every time !
every setting of the game is configurable through the userfriendly interface !
play online with your friends or total strangers via Direct Connect or the HellHound Masterserver !_

HellChess v1.3 Full Game

_As a Christmas gift, Intermediaware has released for free Space Race, a fast and fun 3D-Racing Game where you control a glider through a 3D tunnel. Aim of the game is to collect as much rings as you can to get points. This is important because the game is based on an online highscore table, so you're competing again players from all over the world and only the 10 bests are supposed to get an entry in the Hall Of Fame. But getting a lot of points isn't that easy: from time to time you have to avoid some weights, because if you collect them your glider slows down for some time. On the other side, you should collect those Nitropacks to get Turbo-Speed for a short time period._

Space Race Full Free Game

Und hier noch ein Link zur deutschen Version von SWINE:

SWINE Free Full Game (German Version)


----------



## Malik04 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

WarRock

Der Hammer überhaupt! Das Spiel ist leider noch in der Beta-Phase aber geht gut. Es wird so in etwa wie Battlefield 2!!! Und das völlig gratis! 

Webseite: http://www.warrock.net/
Screenshots: http://www.warrock.net/downloadScreenshot.asp

Die Screenshots überzeugen!

Einiges ist natürlich eher suboptimal (Schröder-Deutsch), aber nicht vergessen, im direkten Vergleich zu Battlefield2 - Es ist GRATIS.


----------



## modderfreak (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Malik04 am 01.01.2006 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> WarRock
> 
> Der Hammer überhaupt! Das Spiel ist leider noch in der Beta-Phase aber geht gut. Es wird so in etwa wie Battlefield 2!!! Und das völlig gratis!
> 
> ...


ich hab es jetz ausprobiert und muss sagen: es ist im moment schlecht, einfach nicht unterhaltend. Mehr Folter als Spiel. -Physik gibts anscheinend keine, die Fahrzeuge gleiten mit halb im Boden versenkten Reifen über die einfallslosen miniatur-maps, können praktisch senkrecht berge hinauffahren und haben die schrecklichste fahrphysik (sofern man das ebn Physik nennen kann).
Es gibt nicht gerad viel Auswahl an Waffen, erweiterungen sind noch nicht drin geschweige denn eine Grafik die der der Screenshots auch nur irgendwie nahe kommen würde. -die ganzen schönen Effekte die man auf den Screens sieht gibt es (noch  ) nicht, die Texturen & Mdoels sind hässlicher als in BF1942  
also ich bleib bei meinem Battlefield...


----------



## NameMayVary (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Malik04 am 01.01.2006 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> WarRock
> 
> Der Hammer überhaupt! Das Spiel ist leider noch in der Beta-Phase aber geht gut. Es wird so in etwa wie Battlefield 2!!! Und das völlig gratis!
> 
> ...



habs seid ein paar tagen drauf... gar nich mal schlecht das spiel... hab aba nen schlechten ping auf den koreanischen servern oda wo auch imma die sein mögen... zudem denke ich dass nur die beta umsonst is... wenn das game auch nur ansatzweise eine konkurenz zu BF2 sein kann wenns fertig is, dann kostet es 100% geld... wenn auch nur 20€ oda so


----------



## unpluged (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

http://www.gamershell.com/download_demo.shtml

Ein Link von der Konkurrenz ? Überall wo das Wort "FULL" zu finden ist gibts eine Vollverion zum Download, und wenn man Glück hat und die Seite öfters mal besucht, kann man sich vielleicht wieder eine neue Vollversion downloaden. Es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. 

Edit:

OCH ist ja schon seit letzem Jahr ein oller HUT


----------



## steven-91 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

es gibt ein spiel namens KalOnline spielt man wie der name schon sagt online und ähnelt World of Warcraft ist grafisch natürlich nicht ganz so toll wie guild Wars allerdings ist es ja kostenlos. Ihr findet es unter 

www.kalonline.com

das spiel umfasst etwa 365 MB du musst dich zwar registrieren aber da fällt euch bestimmt ein hübscher name und ne tolle adresse ein   


einige screenshots: 

http://img348.imageshack.us/img348/7114/kalonlinescreenshot022zp.jpg


http://img348.imageshack.us/img348/5167/kalonlinescreenshot5dg.jpg


----------



## Malik04 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				NameMayVary am 01.01.2006 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Malik04 am 01.01.2006 00:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schonmal von Counter Strike gehört? Viel beliebter, als das Hauptprogramm HL2-Deathmatch, aber gratis. Nexuiz ebenso. Das Motiv dahinter ist das Gleiche wie bei Linux. Die Leute haben SPaß daran zu programmieren und Konkurrenz zu einem Millionen-Dollar-SPiel zu sein.


----------



## jsi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

walkover: http://www.walkover.org/  

sehr spaßiges spiel mit sehr, sehr, seeeeeeeeeeehhr viel splatter   
Edit: 



Spoiler



naja, eigentlich nur blut *g*




mfg
jsi


----------



## Ertobi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

12345


----------



## gliderpilot (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

hab gerade mal den Thread überflogen, aber dazu noch nichts gefunden:



> *Orbiter*
> ORBITER is a free flight simulator that goes beyond the confines of Earth's atmosphere. Launch the Space Shuttle from Kennedy Space Center to deploy a satellite, rendezvous with the International Space Station or take the futuristic Delta-glider for a tour through the solar system - the choice is yours.
> But make no mistake - ORBITER is not a space shooter. The emphasis is firmly on realism, and the learning curve can be steep. Be prepared to invest some time and effort to brush up on your orbital mechanics background.



Ich übersetze es nochmal auszugsweise:


> ORBITER ist ein kostenloser Flug Simulator, der die Grenze der Erdatmosphäre hinter sich lässt. Starte ein Shuttle vom Kennedy Space Center um einen Satelliten in die Umlaufbahn zu bringen, docke an der ISS an, oder fliege mit dem futuristischen Delta-Glider durch das Sonnensystem - die Wahl liegt bei dir.
> ORBITER ist kein Weltraum-Shooter, und die Betonung liegt auf Realismus!


Ich denke das reicht bis hier! 

http://orbit.medphys.ucl.ac.uk/orbit.html

Damit versuche ich schon Ewigkeiten, mal ein Shuttle in die Umlaufbahn zu starten! 
Edit: Na gut, seit vorgestern!


----------



## DoktorX (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Ertobi am 08.01.2006 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bald kommt Quake Enemy Territory das wird noch geiler als wolfenstein ET


Wird das denn auch gratis sein?


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



> *Orbiter*



ich versteh die handhabung nicht ganz, abe die idee is ganz gut. hab nur gerade keine kraft mich da rein zu fuchsen...


----------



## Jedi-Joker (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				DoktorX am 09.01.2006 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ertobi am 08.01.2006 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein


----------



## DoktorX (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Jedi-Joker am 14.01.2006 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 09.01.2006 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

http://www.vox.de/flash/game.html


----------



## MICHI123 (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				DoktorX am 06.05.2005 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *GTA 1*
> Link


aachja das game war damals doch mal echt genial!


----------



## Deathbone (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				HanFred am 06.05.2005 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nanaca Crash*
> es ist zwar nur ein browsergame wie Yetisports, aber ich finde es ungleich motivierender. mein rekord liegt bei über 40'000m
> link



Alter wie geil ist das bitte?


----------



## horstelin (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

www.ogame.de

geiles spiel!

und wenn ihr

http://www.meintollerserver.de/CSS/oliTEST/EpicBlue_8ZN/

bei skin pfad eingebt, sin die bilder sogar animiert.


----------



## bsekranker (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				HanFred am 06.05.2005 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nanaca Crash*
> es ist zwar nur ein browsergame wie Yetisports, aber ich finde es ungleich motivierender. mein rekord liegt bei über 40'000m
> link


Das gleiche Prinzip, anderes Setting:

Dropkick The Faint!


----------



## Chris25046 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Mhh gibts die GTA teile(1+2) vllt auch kostenlos auf deutsch???

MfG Chris25046


----------



## dab2212 (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Das Browsergame Star Imperator: http://www.rsn-games.de/

Gestern ist die neue Runde gestartet. (Die Runden dauern jedesmal 2 Monate.)


----------



## mithrandir (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Dere!

"Battle for Wesnoth" - Rundenstrategie, Fantasy

Das Spiel ist am ehesten vergleichbar mit Titeln wie Disciples, HoMM oder auch AoW. Ein RPG-System für Einheiten und höherstufige Veteranen-Einheiten mit neuen Skills sorgen in den Gefechten für taktische Tiefe. Das Spiel ist sehr umfangreich und durch eine rege Community werden stets neue Kampagnen/Szenarien entwickelt. Zwar "nur" in 2D gehalten, dafür aber künstlerisch einwandfreie Grafiken. Professioneller, als ich mir das von einem Freeware-Spiel erwartet hätte.

Here we go:
http://www.wesnoth.org/

bye, Peter


----------



## addi81 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Xenon 2000: Project PCF
Hübscher klassischer Paralax-Shooter von den Bitmap Brothers.

Screenshot 1
Screenshot 2

Download


----------



## User919 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Trackmania Nations ist (Online) auch echt witzig!


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Ich war am durchforsten meiner Mails und fand wieder ein paar Links zu Freewaregames, dachte vieleicht ist für den einen oder anderen etwas Interessantes dabei  

Steel Panthers - World at War
Cloudphobia
Highway Pursuit
Outbound
NIX
Glace
X-Force
Gene Rally
Racer
Racer
Pakoon + Kumoon!
Stunt Playground
Torcs
Trigger
Dark Konflict
Dink Smallwood
Commando
Factor X
Battlecruiser (3000AD/MILLENNIUM)
TankWars
Rock Station
Scavenger Hunt
Arkoss
Hurdler
Armagetron Advanced
Cave Story
Sonic
Patrimonium
Acid Arena
RedPlanet Arena
Cubert Badbone, P.I.
7 Days A Skeptic
Out of Order
Professor Brösl
Advanced Strategic Command
Ballerburg
Arunderan
C-Evo
N
Dogfight
Victory Road
Scorched 3D
BI-NARY
BII-NARY
Peter Morphose
Abaddon
Seiklus
Free Abuse
F-1 Spirit
Road Fighter
Hovercraft Racing
Kamikaze Racer
Karting Race
Mini Race
Nitro
SkyCars
Virtual Stratton
Yoda Soccer
BillardGL
Diver Down
Knight of Knights
Laxius Power
Shadowflare: Episode One
Megabane 2
Vampires Dawn
Dunkle Schatten
Neocron Arcade - The N.M.E. Project
Babylon 5: I´ve Found Her
Space Quest: Chapter 0 Replicated
Kings Quest I: Quest for the Crown Remake
Kings Quest II: Romancing the Stones Remake
Search for the Don
Flashbax
Der Gefangene
Moon Mistake
Fiend
PAC 32k
Bomberman
ClanBomber
SWIV - Decimation
Jardinains
ROX
Digger
Tetris 2005
Dove und Laser
Filaxoid
Rolling Madness 3D
Techno Sylph -vsys gaiden-
Neverball
Takatis
Logical Stones
Capture the Dude
T.H.U.G.S
JAWC
Rumble Box
Death Illustrated
Fight Zone
Robocop 2D
.kkrieger
Ice Wars
Seek and Dread
Bontago
Hexagem
Madn
Bridge Builder Classic
Q-Lat 2
Bomb Blast
Chain Reaction
PuzzPower
Icy Tower + Operation Spacehog
Simultrans
Deranged Raid
Clonk
Virtual U
Frontier 2400
X-King vs. Hi-Fighter
Cult
Nuclear War
FreeCiv
Fracas
No Future
Kaiser
Waste
Enemy Nations
Mad TV
Mad TV 2
Caesar
Der Planer
Der Planer Gold
Der Planer 2
Udoiana Raunes
Dunkle Schatten
Dunkle Schatten 2
Maniac Mansion Deluxe
Mänick Mänschion
Das Erbe
Die neuen Abenteuer des Zak McKracken
Lure of the Temptress
Bifi 2: Action in Hollywood
Dynatech
Stair + Truck Dismount
Carom3D
VW Lupo Cup
Fiat Panda Race
Aral Superplus
Nikefootball - Das Geheime Turnier

Ich sage dazu, dass ich es in den letzten Jahren nicht geschafft habe, alle diese Spiele zu spielen.  Ca 60-70% davon habe ich wirklich richtig gespielt, den Rest habe ich angespielt oder von Freunden empfohlen bekommen. Hier dürfte jeder fündig werden.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (5. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Der Download Link zu den Sonic-Spielen der oben angegeben ist funktioniert leider nicht mehr, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet  

Nachschlag  

GL-117 Action Flight Simulator
Sunday Panzers
Mindarms
Lemmingball Z
Dogma
Kiki - The Nanobot
Wandering Knights
Space Corps
Transfusion
Open TTD
Spring
I of the Enemy: Ril'Cerat
Arm Joe
Brutal - Paws of Fury
Spice Trade
Head over Heels
Notrium
The Ultimate TK
Tetrinet 2
Torus Trooper
Kar-Nage
Frenetic Plus
Arkanoid
Highway Havoc
2D Space Combat
Alien Apocalypse 2
Hornado
Firecrow
Silver Knights
Warrior Dragon
StarFight
A Wasting of Life (AWOL)
Volcano
Cannon Smash
Barrel Patrol 3D
Mykro Planets
Little Fighter 2
Operation Alpha Strike
I've got some Balls
Open Quartz
Heroine Iysayana
Final Fantasy VII - The Dark Cloud
Dimension - Engine Demo
Halo Zero
RC-Flight-Sim
Beats of Rage
The Graveyard
Steel March
Star Wars: Battle of Yavin/Endor/Hoth
Jelly Wars
The Elder Scrolls: Arena
XR7: Earth Strike
Horrorween
RunOut
Die Slave
Rapid Aerial Deployment
Blade
Hostile Skies
Corridors of Power
Possible Worlds
Crossfire
Zelda Classic
Last Dimension
Dave Gnukem
Ultimate Steroids
Mission: Cadeceus
Battlelords
Rune Sword
Crack Attack!
Eternal Legends

Hier noch ein paar Onlinespielen:

Kal Online
Rubies of Eventide
Daimonin
The Universal
Anarchy Online
Wyvern
War of Conquest
Silkroad
Slayers
MapleStory
Londinivm
GunZ - The Duel


----------



## Phade (7. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

@ Night_Wolf_2100: Respekt    Aber hau mal bitte ein paar Empfehlungen raus, so ist das doch etwas unübersichtlich 

@ mithrandir: super, vielen Dank! Kennt noch jemand ein paar rundenbasierte Strategiespiele (man nimmt ja mittlerweile was kommt  )?


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Phade am 07.03.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Night_Wolf_2100: Respekt    Aber hau mal bitte ein paar Empfehlungen raus, so ist das doch etwas unübersichtlich



Ich arbeite gerade an einer kleinen Top-Liste, da ich nun mehrfach angesprochen wurde, ich denke diese dürfte morgen im laufe des Tages fertig werden 



			
				Phade am 07.03.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> @ mithrandir: super, vielen Dank! Kennt noch jemand ein paar rundenbasierte Strategiespiele (man nimmt ja mittlerweile was kommt  )?



Schau dir mal folgende Spiele an:

Steel Panthers - World at War Im Internet finden sich viele Erweiterungen
Advanced Strategic Command
Frontier 2400
C-Evo
Fracas
Battlelords


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Phade am 07.03.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Night_Wolf_2100: Respekt    Aber hau mal bitte ein paar Empfehlungen raus, so ist das doch etwas unübersichtlich



Bitte 

*Rennspiele (Simulation und Arcade):*
Gene Rally
Racer
F-1 Spirit
Road Fighter
Mini Racer
Nitro
TORCS

*Adventure:*
Out of Order
Cubert Badbone, P.I.
Professor Brösel
7 Days a Skeptic
Patrimonium
Flashbax
Fiend

*Strategie:*
Steel Panthers -World at War
Dark Konflict
C-Evo
X-Force
Enemy Nations
I of the Enemy:Ril'Cerat
Frontier 2400
T.H.U.G.S

*Wirtschaftssimulation:*
Mad TV
Mad TV 2

*Rollenspiele:*
Laxius Power
Shadowflare: Episode One
Megabane 2
Vampires Dawn 1/2
Dunkle Schatten
Wandering Knights

*Action;*
Cloudphobia
Highway Pursuit
Outbound
Commando
Factor X
BI-Nary
BII-Nary
Little Fighter 2
Halo Zero
Mindarms
Brutal: Paws of Fury
Cult 1/2

*Puzzle/Classic/Geschicklichkeit-Spiele:*
Crack Attack!
Hurdler
Armagetron Advanced
N
Pac32k
Jardinains
Digger
Tetris 2oo5
Laser
Neverball
Bontago
Hexagem
Q-Lat2
I’ve got some Balls
Icy Tower
Rolling Madness 3D

*3D-Shooter:*
Acid-Arena
Alien Arena 2006
.kkrieger

*Jump&Run:*
Glace
Cave Story

*Sport:*
Virtual Stratton
Yoda Soccer
BillardGL
Carom3D

*Multiplayer:*
Tank Wars
Scavenger Hunt
Dogfight
Bomberman
Capture the Dude
Ice Wars


----------



## Phade (8. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

kurz und knapp: danke² für die große Mühe!


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Phade am 08.03.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> kurz und knapp: danke² für die große Mühe!



Keine Ursache 

Demnächst kommt noch mal eine kleine Auswahl


----------



## Dumbi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Ich versuche gerade vergeblich Legend of Mir III zu installieren; woher bekommt man denn eine Seriennummer? Habe bereits erfolgreich einen Account angelegt, das war's dann auch schon.


----------



## Goddess (14. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Dumbi am 14.03.2006 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche gerade vergeblich Legend of Mir III zu installieren; woher bekommt man denn eine Seriennummer? Habe bereits erfolgreich einen Account angelegt, das war's dann auch schon.



Schau Dir den "Guide" an. Laut diesem sollte der "Activation-Key" nach erfolgtem "Account-Setup" an Deine E-Mail Adresse geschickt worden sein


----------



## memphis76 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

@Night Wolf: Erst mal super    die ganze Auflistung.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja bei den Adventures noch Maniac Mansion Deluxe packen - habe es von Deinem Tipp im Adventure-Thread und bin hellauf begeistert


----------



## Dumbi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Goddess am 14.03.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 14.03.2006 17:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wars nicht, trotzdem danke! 
Ich habe im  Olymp-Forum Hilfe gefunden, dort bekommt man die Seriennummer.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				memphis76 am 14.03.2006 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @Night Wolf: Erst mal super    die ganze Auflistung.
> 
> Vielleicht kannst Du ja bei den Adventures noch Maniac Mansion Deluxe packen - habe es von Deinem Tipp im Adventure-Thread und bin hellauf begeistert



Hehe  
In meiner großen Auflistung steht es drin, leider habe ich es später in meinen Empfehlungen vergessen zu erwähnen  Leider konnte ich es nicht mehr editieren als ich es bemerkt habe.


----------



## memphis76 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 14.03.2006 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> In meiner großen Auflistung steht es drin, leider habe ich es später in meinen Empfehlungen vergessen zu erwähnen  Leider konnte ich es nicht mehr editieren als ich es bemerkt habe.


Ui, ich habe es in Deiner großen Aufstellung auch wohl übersehen ... aber mal ne Frage @ all: Weiß jemand, ob es auch *Zack Mccracken* irgendwo gibt? Habe schon gesucht, aber nirgends gefunden ...  :-o


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				memphis76 am 14.03.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, ich habe es in Deiner großen Aufstellung auch wohl übersehen



Kann passieren  



			
				memphis76 am 14.03.2006 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all: Weiß jemand, ob es auch *Zack Mccracken* irgendwo gibt? Habe schon gesucht, aber nirgends gefunden ...  :-o



Soviel ich weiß gibt es nur das Fan-Projekt Die neuen Abenteuer des Zak McKracken zum downloaden. Das Original gibt es nicht zur freien Verfügung.


----------



## memphis76 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 14.03.2006 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel ich weiß gibt es nur das Fan-Projekt Die neuen Abenteuer des Zak McKracken zum downloaden. Das Original gibt es nicht zur freien Verfügung.


Ich hab´s falsch geschrieben - kein Wunder, dass ich es nicht gefunden habe. Aber das Fanprojekt werde ich vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren. Jetzt ärgere ich mich erst mal mit den Außerirdischen und Maniac Mansion herum ...


----------



## INU-ID (14. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Zak McKracken 2 (Fanprojekt)

http://www.freenet.de/freenet/computer_und_technik/software/spiele/zak2/index.html

Teil 1 hab ich auch noch net free gesehen...


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Und wieder ein kleiner Schub an Games  

*Strategie:*
Sorades
Dark Oberon
Galaxy Civilization
Dwarf 3D
Glest
Virus!
Cyoga
HellChess
Enigma
ChessGate
Arasan Chess
PuffBomb

*Simulationen:*
Vega Strike
Evolution - The Genesis Project
FlightGear
Space Trader
Tower2004
Maestro
Film Maker Millenium

*Rennspiele:*
VDrift
Street Challenge
Light Driver
The Race
The Little Flitze-Cars

*Sport:*
ORF Ski Challenge
Creature Ball
Dangerous Snowboarding
DViperAS Tennis
Mics Profile Soccer
Motocross - The Force
3 Point Shootout
Fakie Flair Challenge
Mini Tennis Turnier
Der GP von Raddorf

*Action und Arcade:*
Street Bike Fury
Die Siedler IV Minigame - Die Dunkle Seite und Hiebe für Diebe!
Njam
Monsterz
Point Addiction
Pacman - Firefox Extension
Scrambled Submarine
Plobb!
Scotts Space Invaders
Tetris Planet
Gloomy Nights and Living Dead
FlatSnake
SpaceRider
Frank Zapper
Wheelie RR
Atomic
SuperTux
Galaxia War
SolarWolf
BeepFighter
Niksula
1941: Battlefield

*Adventure:*
Captain Delta
Schiffbruch
Facade
Two of a Kind
Doogleberry
Magic Arts
Zeliard
Valhalla & the Lord of Infinity
Äktschn
Egoboo
Starrider


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Ich dachte mir ich fang mal an und poste eine kleine Auswahl an Flashgames die ich mit der Zeit gefunden habe, vieleicht hat ja jemand auch an soetwas interesse 

Dungeon Escape!
Grow
Grow RPG
Grow Cube
Grow Ornament
Mansion: Impossible
Thing 2
Darkness - Episode 1
Darkness - Episode 2
Bubbles!
Diary Defender
Falling Sand Game
The Classroom
The Classroom 2

Im laufe der Woche kommt der nächste Teil


----------



## bsekranker (23. April 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 23.04.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Flashgames


Hier findet man einige kleine, aber spassige Flash-Spiele.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				bsekranker am 23.04.2006 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 23.04.2006 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannte ich noch gar nicht  

Aber wie ich gerade merke habe ich mich oben verschrieben  Wollte eigentlich Browser-Games schreiben


----------



## FX5200-289Mhz (12. Mai 2006)

*Paintball2!   Online Gotcha mit riesem Fun Faktor!*

Hi Leute, hab mir alle Threads angeschaut und muss sagen das hier ein Spiel fehlt! 
Welches wollt ihr wissen? *Paintball2*
Kennt ihr nicht...geht auf www.digitalpaint.org, dann auf Files. Zieht die paintball2_build016_full.exe. Benutzt den sf.net oder den Filefront Mirror!!!

Zum Game ein Paar ein Infos: Es handelt sich um eine Standalone Mod welche  ursprünglich auf Quake 2 basiert...! Sie läuft absolut absturzfrei, es gibt ne recht große Community und ne ganze Reihe von Servern zum Zocken! 
Hier wird mit Farbe geschoßen, nicht mit Blei...!  
Kommt aber echt gut, speziell die Ballphysik...sehr gut gemacht! Zieht's euch und zockt es mal an, es macht süchtig!!!

Ach ja, Console öffnen und "menu setup_funname" eintippen und Enter   
Aber nur wenn ihr nen farbigen Namen haben wollt  
und die " bitte nicht mitschreiben! Sollte klar sein...  

Wer noch Fragen zum Game hat...fragen!

edit BunGEe: Tag korrekt gesetzt


----------



## DoktorX (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Hey du da eins weiter oben! Mach ma, dass nicht alles fett ist  Einfach nach Paintball2 ein [/b] einfügen  Danke!


----------



## BunGEe (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Weiß nicht obs hier schon erwähnt wurde, aber *Creatures* bzw. den Ableger *Docking Station* kann man sich hier runter laden. Man muss sich nur registrieren. Habs aber selbst noch nicht testen können, aber vielleicht interessiert es ja den Ein oder Anderen.


----------



## memphis76 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Was ich ganz lustig finde und seit einigen Wochen spiele, ist der 2-Minuten-Manager. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Online-Fußball-Manager. 

Es wird eine Fußball-Mannschaft ausgesucht, dann ein Land / Liga (ich bin z. B. in Liga 5.6, Italien) ... ist zwar einfach gestrickt, macht -mir zumindest- ne Menge Spaß.

Wer Lust hat - schaut es Euch ruhig mal an. Ist natürlich (sonst hätt ich es nicht hier rein gepostet) kostenlos ...

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## addi81 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

*Flight Commander*


> A fan made wing commander style engine. Flight Commander already features a graphical mission editor and branching campaigns. For visual effects, a particle system is used so you can fly through explosions. Nebulae, planets, and stars surround you. Fly any fighter from WC:Armada, WC3, WC4, Prophecy, and many ships from WC1-2. Takeoff and landing cutscenes are provided. But most importantly, every aspect of the game can be easily edited with an ordinary text editor. Sound effects, and a rock soundtrack add to the excitement.



Das Secret Ops Starterpackage das für die beiden folgenden MODs vorausgesetzt wird, gibt es in der Download-Sektion auf der Standoff Homepage...

*Standoff*


> Standoff is an add-on for Secret Ops, replacing basically all the original content: missions, graphics, sound effects, music, etc. The branching storyline is based on events from the novel Fleet Action, and the graphics, audio, and gameplay will be an attempt to recreate a WC2-like setting.



*Unknown Enemy*


> Unknown Enemy is a fan made add-on for Wing Commander: Secret Ops. It involves a new plot, carrier and crew, as well as tons of new graphics, animations, voiceovers, and other extras. UE is set in the Border Worlds around the time of Wing Commander: Prophecy.
> Over the years, the creation of Unknown Enemy had resulted in several breakthroughs with the Vision engine such as adding new capships. UE is also making use of other improvements to the engine, such as the hi-res and FMV patches, to bring you the best possible experience.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Gibt zwar auch eine News zu aber zur Vollständigkeit in diesem Thread auch die Info bezüglich eines Kings Quest 3 Remakes.
Gibt es hier.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Mal wieder eine kleine Sammlung an Games, die sich direkt im Browser spielen lassen 

Four Second Fury
Flash Craft - Tower Defense
Turret Defense
Sonic - The Hedgehog
Armor Games Snowball
Armor Cube
Bconstructive
Samorost 2
Binball
wOne
Quake Reloaded


----------



## shimmyrot (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel im Moment: GunZ The Duel.  
Es verbindet einen 3rd person Online-Shooter und Schwertkampfeinlagen mit Moves wie aus Matrix und süchtig machenden Rollenspielelementen   

http://www.gunzonline.com/


----------



## lordblizzard (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Hallo!

Wollte mal hier nachfragen, ich bin auf der Suche nach *Bomberman* dem alten Klassiker für PC und habe die Version, die ich suche, nicht mehr gefunden... Das Spiel sieht genau so aus. Ich denke mal, das ist das klassische Bomberman, aber im Internet findet man nur noch downloads zu klonen dieses Spiels... Wäre cool, wenn mir wer weiterhelfen könnte!!

Mfg lordblizzard


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				lordblizzard am 20.07.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mal hier nachfragen, ich bin auf der Suche nach *Bomberman* dem alten Klassiker für PC und habe die Version, die ich suche, nicht mehr gefunden... Das Spiel sieht genau so aus. Ich denke mal, das ist das klassische Bomberman, aber im Internet findet man nur noch downloads zu klonen dieses Spiels...



War die Version die du meinst im Handel erhältlich? Wenn ja wurde sie jemals als Freeware freigegeben? - Wenn nicht, wirst du dich wohl mit einem der Freeware-Versionen zufrieden geben müssen oder mal bei eBay bzw. im Internet schauen ob du es irgendwo noch kaufen kannst 

Darunter zum Beispiel:
Bomberman
ClanBomber
Bombblast


----------



## lordblizzard (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 20.07.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> lordblizzard am 20.07.2006 12:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war normalerweise gratis erhältlich... Nur dass ich es diesmal nicht mehr im Internet finden konnte, aber ich hab das Spiel schon vor 5 Jahren zwischendurch gespielt, ist voll cool, wenn man mehrere Spieler an einem PC iist. Andere Klone habe ich bereits gefunden, aber keiner machte mir so Spass, wie das Spiel, das ich verlinkt habe...


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				lordblizzard am 20.07.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war normalerweise gratis erhältlich... Nur dass ich es diesmal nicht mehr im Internet finden konnte, aber ich hab das Spiel schon vor 5 Jahren zwischendurch gespielt, ist voll cool, wenn man mehrere Spieler an einem PC iist. Andere Klone habe ich bereits gefunden, aber keiner machte mir so Spass, wie das Spiel, das ich verlinkt habe...



Ich habe mal nachgesehen - Scheinbar wurden alle Downloads damals auf die eigene Seite des Programmierers verlinkt, die nicht mehr vorhanden ist  Wirst also wohl oder übel dich damit abfinden müssen, dass du das nicht mehr bekommst 

Vieleicht hast du aber Glück und irgendjemand hat das Spiel noch auf seiner Festplatte - Zumindest hoffe ich es für dich


----------



## lordblizzard (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 20.07.2006 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht hast du aber Glück und irgendjemand hat das Spiel noch auf seiner Festplatte - Zumindest hoffe ich es für dich


Ja darauf hoffe ich auch... Mal schauen, danke jedenfalls für deine Bemühungen!


----------



## darkopiwahn (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				lordblizzard am 20.07.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 20.07.2006 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gibts eigentlich ein schwertkampfspiel wie jedi knight 3 (   ) *anbet* kostenlos?

oder gibtz jedi knight 1*auch anbet*  kostenlos zum downloaden


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				darkopiwahn am 26.07.2006 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts eigentlich ein schwertkampfspiel wie jedi knight 3 (   ) *anbet* kostenlos?



Sag mal kann es sein, dass es in deinem Leben nur um Jedi Knight geht (wünschst du dir heimlich ein Jedi zu sein  )  - Zumindest wenn ich so deinen ganzen Threads ansehe 

Zur Frage:
Es gibt ein paar kostenlose "Prügelspiele" wo du mit Schwertern oder Ähnlichem Kämpfen kannst, aber ich glaube, dass das nicht ganz das ist was du suchst 

Du könntest es höchstens mal mit Bloodrayne (1+2) versuchen  



			
				darkopiwahn am 26.07.2006 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> oder gibtz jedi knight 1*auch anbet*  kostenlos zum downloaden



Wird es wohl sicher nicht geben


----------



## darkopiwahn (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 26.07.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> darkopiwahn am 26.07.2006 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da haste recht, du gut aufgepasst hast ( in meinen theards ^^). ich will ein jedi werden.....lol (woher kennst du meine ganzen theards???ß lol)
im ernst: ich brauche kein blutiges abmeztspiel (in 2d), sondern etwas im stil von jk oder elveon...bitteeeeeee


----------



## undergrounderX (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

ein Tip von mir vom 2 bis zum 7 august kann das Spiel Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45 kostenlos gedownloaded und gespielt werden. 
Man muss es über Sream downloaden Infos


----------



## darkopiwahn (3. August 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				undergrounderX am 29.07.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Tip von mir vom 2 bis zum 7 august kann das Spiel Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45 kostenlos gedownloaded und gespielt werden.
> Man muss es über Sream downloaden Infos




hmm --->volumentarif xD
wird eigentlich die quake engine 3 mal freigegeben? wurde ja auch mit 1 und  gemacht


----------



## Gunter (3. August 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				darkopiwahn am 03.08.2006 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wird eigentlich die quake engine 3 mal freigegeben? wurde ja auch mit 1 und  gemacht


ist sie das nicht längst?


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Gunter am 03.08.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> darkopiwahn am 03.08.2006 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep - Siehe dazu diese News


----------



## DoktorX (3. August 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Was bringt mir das? Also soein Quelltext?. Kann ich damit auch zocken oder nur Mods erstellen?


----------



## HanFred (3. August 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				DoktorX am 03.08.2006 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bringt mir das? Also soein Quelltext?. Kann ich damit auch zocken oder nur Mods erstellen?


weder noch, du kannst damit ganze spiele erstellen.


----------



## DoktorX (4. August 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				HanFred am 03.08.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 03.08.2006 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibts da Anleitungen? Ist das schwirieg?


----------



## Stef1811 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Ich hab mal eine Frage: Ein Kumpel von mir ( nicht in dieser Community ) sucht schon lange nach Warcraft 2. Ich habe vermutet, da das Spiel so alt ist, wird es dieses vielleicht schon kostenlos geben. Weiß jemand was davon ? Ich hab nicht den kompletten Thread durchgeschaut ( bei Einstellung 10 Posts pro Seite habe ich die letzten 5 Seiten durchgeschaut ) also falls es dazu schonmal einen Link gab: Tut mir leid.

Edit: Läuft das Spiel überhaupt unter XP ?


----------



## addi81 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Hättest du auch nur einen einzigen Blick auf Blizzard.com geworfen, hätte sich deine Frage hier erübrigt...

WC2 gibt es nicht als freien DL :p


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (29. August 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Narbacular Drop ist das Uniprojekt einiger Studenten auf dem basierend sie nun für Valve den Episode 2 Zusatz "Portals" programmieren.

Zwar ist die eigenhändig gebaute Engine natürlich nicht so schön und es gibt keine Havok Physik, dafür ist der Download schön klein, man braucht kein Steam und vor allem ist es kostenlos und man muss keine HL2 Episode kaufen  
Das Spiel ist zwar relativ kurz, dafür gibt es aber auch schon einige Bonuslevel und einen Editor wenn man selbst welche bauen möchte. 


Mir macht es auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß, hier noch ein Video der Dinge die wohl jeder zuerst mit den Portalen ausprobieren wird


----------



## addi81 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Dream Pinball 3D: Two Worlds Tisch

Ist zwar genaugenommen nur ne Demo, aber da es ein sehr guter Flippertisch und bis auf ein 1-Ball-Start-Limit keine Einschränkungen hat poste ich es trotzdem.

Homepage
Download


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (3. September 2006)

*Savage: The Battle for Newerth*

_S2 Games_ hat, als Werbung für ihr neues Projekt *Savage 2*, den Vorgänger Titel *Savage: The Battle for Newerth* zum kostenlosen Download freigeben.

Bei dem 3 Jahre alten Titel handelt es sich um ein Multiplayer-Game, dass die Genres Echtzeitstrategie und Shooter miteinander verbindet. 



			
				Demonews schrieb:
			
		

> Savage: The Battle for Newerth ist ein Echtzeitstrategie-Shooter, bei der die beiden Genres ineinander übergehen. Man schlägt sich auf die Seite der Menschen oder Monster und kämpft gegen die jeweils feindliche Rasse. Anstatt Maschinen in den Kampf zu schicken, übernimmt man selbst die Rolle des Kämpfers. 17 verschiedene Szenarien, zahlreiche Zauber, Waffen und Ausrüstungsgegenstände sowie viele öffentliche Server warten auf Multiplayer-Fans!
> 
> Dies ist die kostenlos nutzbare Vollversion. Als "Key" gibt man "000000000000000000" an.





			
				Extreme Players schrieb:
			
		

> Savage ist eine Mischung aus Thirdpersonshooter, Egoshooter und Aufbaustrategie - jenachem welche Rolle man übernimmt. Es ist ein Multiplayertitel, welcher zwei Fraktionen in den Krieg schickt. Ziel: Die Gegnerische Basis und deren Kommandanten zu vernichten. Der Titel ist mittlerweile gratis erhältlich (z.B. bei eXp).



Offizielle Homepage:
Savage: The Battle for Newerth

Screenshots:
Demonews
Savage - Homepage

Download (ca. 350 MByte):
Demonews
Gamershell
Extreme-Players
3D-Gamers


----------



## sandman2003 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Savage: The Battle for Newerth*

"icy tower" macht auch süchtig und macht auch irgendwie laune 

http://www.freenet.de/freenet/computer_und_technik/software/spiele/icy_tower/index.html


----------



## RatzeFatze (26. September 2006)

*AW: Savage: The Battle for Newerth*

Weis jemand ob man populous 1 oder 2 irgendwo kostenlos downloaden kann? war ein so geiles hammer Spiel muhahaha und siedler 2 aber nicht das neue sonder das alte irgendwo schon kostenlos?

Danksch doch erstma meiner muddi und grüße an meine geschwister... lol *applaus*


----------



## addi81 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Savage: The Battle for Newerth*

Dogfight


> Bei Dogfight handelt es sich um ein klassisches 2D Actionspiel für bis zu zwei Spieler. Das Spielprinzip ist beinahe so alt wie die Computerspiele selbst: Zwei Flugzeuge versuchen, jeweils von einem Spieler gesteuert, vor einer zweidimensionalen Landschaft sich gegenseitig abzuschiessen.



Final Fantasy: Super Nova
_Diese Beschreibung stammt von einer bekannten Abandonware-Seite..._


> Final Fantasy: Endless Nova is a fun console-style RPG inspired by Square's popular Final Fantasy series. The setting, in the designer's words, is as follows: "...[the] game is set in a solar system with the sun in the beginning stages of a super nova. For some reason it will not explode and years go by with people forgetting about the danger. A war over 400 years ago left a once mighty nation in ruins. For decades the people of this nation wander aimlessly on the planet Coyas not able to form a new civilization. After an unknown scientist discovers space travel and a way to make asteroids habitable people of the fallen nation migrate to space. This is the begining of the mighty asteroid colony Finel Capital. Eventually people discover that their is a limit to space travel since an impenetrable asteroid/debris dome surrounds the solar system thus the name Hells Dome is given."
> 
> In true Final Fantasy tradition, FF:EN combines both fantasy and sci-fi elements into a satisfying adventure, with a lot of depth, numerous character-specific skills, and excellent battle animations. The summon spells in particular are very interesting, and cool to watch in battles.


----------



## darthpotatoe (6. November 2006)

*n*

n:


> Strich-Ninja mit Spezialkräften: Schlichtes Jump'n'Run mit Stil
> N wie Ninja. So schlicht lautet der Name des kostenlosen Jump'n'Run-Spiels "N". Mehr als 500 Level warten bei diesem Spiel auf Plattform-Fans. Einfach, aber mit Stil konzipiert, muss man darin mit einer Art Strichmännchen-Ninja von Level zu Level springen und Gold sammeln, was das Zeug hält.
> 
> Mit dem Protagonisten "N" geht es durch die unterschiedlich anspruchsvollen Spielräume. Von ersten einfachen Leveln ohne Gegner führt das Spiel im fortgeschrittenen Spielstadium durch schwierige Phasen, in denen sich zahlreiche Hindernisse zwischen N und das Gold stellen. Mit vier Tasten und der richtigen Koordination führt das Flash-Spiel in die Jump'n'Run-Welt.
> ...



hab jetzt nicht den ganzen threat gelesen, kam das schon?

wenn ja, egal, ich hab noch ne frage:
wenn man selber level baut, wohin muss man den Text mit ([STRG] + A geöffnet) hinkopieren um das level spielen zu können?

Ach ja, der link noch: http://software-portal.faz.net/ie/53546/N


----------



## addi81 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: n*

Im Prinzip dasselbe Spiel wie zuvor gepostet, allerdings mit weniger Schwierigkeiten beim Installieren/Spielen...
Battlecruiser Millenium


> Gameplay Limited Only By Your Imagination! Battlecruiser Millenium is the groundbreaking third title in the critically acclaimed Battlecruiser series. It is a technological breakthrough in all aspects of its implementation and feature-set. Powered by over nine new or enhanced game engines including AI, graphics and sound effects, Battlecruiser Millennium blasts into the new millennium flaunting the most advanced and visually splendid gaming ever seen in the series. In keeping with the series' tradition of providing endless, top-notch gameplay, Battlecruiser Millenium continues to stretch the limit of player imagination by providing an even more thrilling experience than any of its predecessors.
> 
> Features:
> - Ground Breaking Seamless Space and Planetary Terrain Engines, Graphics Support up to 1280 x 1024 in 32-Bit
> ...


----------



## Giuseppe12x (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				DoktorX am 06.05.2005 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich dachte mir mal, dass es einen Thread geben sollte, indem gratis Spiele gepostet werden. Ich meine das so:
> 
> *Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory*
> ...



Ich kenne noch von acclaim Bots und von Nexon Maplestory.
Sind wirklich tolle spiele die man sich kostenlos aus dem internet herunterladen kann..Das einzige Problem ist dass die Spiele Ziemlich groß sind und deswegen ziemlich lange zeit brauchen bis man sie sich endlich gesaugt hab...
Den Link treib ich noch auf

MfG      Giuseppe12x


----------



## Cool-Coyote (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob die folgenden Spiele schon genannt wurden, die Übersichtlichkeit läßt hier auch extrem zu wünschen übrig, vlt kann der Threadstarter die wichtigsten Links mal in sein Eingangsposting reinkopieren 

Viele Apogee-Klassiker, teils als Shareware teils aber auch als registered Full-Version,  findet man auf der HP von 3D Realms (u.a. Bio Menace, Duke Nukem, Hocus Pocus...usw)
http://www.3drealms.com/downloads.html

Ein riesiges Angebot an kostenfreien Klassikern bietet Cinemaware. Nachdem man sich registriert hat, kann man u.a. folgende Evergreens laden: Wings, King of Chicago, Defender of the Crown, S.D.I. u.s.w. Das Schöne hierbei ist, das man auch an die Emu-Fans gedacht hat und auch C64, Atari ST und Amiga-Versionen  anbietet!
http://www.cinemaware.com/default.asp

Einige ScummVM optimierte Freewaregames: ( Beneath a Steel Sky, Flight of the Amazon Queen ) Die neueste ScummVM Version gleich mitladen 
http://www.scummvm.org/downloads.php#extras

Ein recht gutes 2D Beatém Up One Must Fall: 2097 gibt´s hier:
http://www.free-games-net.com/games/omf2097.shtml

Eine PC-Konvertierung des Amiga-Spiels onEscape ist ebenfalls als Freeware zu haben:
http://onescapee.invictus.hu/

Factor 5 stellt die Klassiker Katakis, R-Type und BC Kid als adf Image als Download in´s Netz. Zusätzlich gibt´s dort noch ein adf mit dem Soundtrack von Turrican  (Amiga-Emulator wird benötigt)
http://www.factor5.com/downloads.shtml

Und zu guter Letzt gibt es noch S.W.I.N.E. von Stormregion ein Echtzeitstrategie-Titel der etwas anderen Art.
http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/entertainment_spiele/spiele/128429/


----------



## Ra-Tiel (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 03.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Babylon 5: I´ve Found Her [...]


Als großer bekennender B5 Fan natürlich gleich mal ausprobiert. 

Erste Reaktion nach 3 Mission: 

Das Ding ist ja sowas von unverschämt schwer und buggy. 

1. Mission: alle Raider besiegt, im Anflug auf Perseus, Monolith taucht auf, bisschen Geblubber, ich schalt auf den neuen Navpunkt auf + Autopilot, und der rammt meine Fury gnadenlos in den nächsten Asteroiden weil der Navpunkt _dahinter_ war   --> TOT, Mission nochmal

2. Mission: alle Narn gekillt, schön im Formationsflug hinter meinem Staffelführer, Distanz zur Monolith ca 25k, Funkspruch "alle Jäger bereitmachen zum Sprung", nix weiter passiert (keine neuen Navpunkte oder Missionsziele), bisschen später Funkspruch "alle Jäger in Formation, bereit zum Sprung", Distanz ca 20k, Monolith springt ohne Jäger  --> MIA, Mission nochmal

3. Mission: 4 Furies im Hyperraum gegen dich allein, und alle 4 haben eine suizidale Tendenz zum Rammen...   

An und für sich schon recht geil gemacht, allerdings mMn unspielbar. Wenn man jede Mission 20x neu anfangen darf wegen solchen "Features" wie oben beschrieben hat man echt keinen Bock mehr, um so mehr da man die ingame Zwischensequenzen nicht abbrechen kann (zb wie der Q'Quan zerstört wird).

Auch das mit dem newt. Flugmodel ist net so der Bringer. Starfuries können keine Kurven fliegen.  Sobald man die Maus auch nur einen cm bewegt fängt man schon das seitwärtsdriften an und ist erstmal 20s damit beschäftigt den neuen Kurs hinzukriegen. Komischerweise fliegen die Gegener aber wie auf Schienen und haben auch kein Problem damit in 5s eine 180° Wende bei Geschw. 300 zu machen und dann gleich wieder mit Vollgas auf dich zurück zukommen. 

Dann doch lieber The Babylon Project. Ist zwar auch bock schwer, allerdings net ganz so unfair und mit einem weniger "computerfreundlichen" Flugmodell, so dass man auch tatsächlich Chancen hat.


----------



## weltmehr (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Spotwars

Es geht darum, in einm "Retro-Arcade-Fünfkampf" (Pacman, Tetris, Frogger,...) möglichst weit vorn zu landen. Man kann dabei sogar Geld gewinnen. Die Seite scheint auch noch ziemlich neu zu sein.

http://spotspots.de/cms/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=40


----------



## Bonkic (28. Januar 2007)

*Warzone 2100 - Vollversion*

http://www.gamershell.com/download_17478.shtml


----------



## mandelforce (31. Januar 2007)

*Clones von Konsolenspielen*

Hab zwar den Thread nach folgenden Spielen durchsuchen lassen 
und nichts dazu gefunden, sollten sie hier aber schon stehen --> sorry

Wollte eigentlich einen eigenen Thread zum Thema kostenlose Konsolenclones aufmachen, aber hier passt das auch wunderbar hinein:

Heißt auf XBox GeometryWars und aufm PC: _GridWars_
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_18780072.html

Keine Playstation? Singstar aufm PC: _Ultrastar_
http://ultrastar.byto.de/index.html

Guitar Hero gefälligst? Leider nur SinglePlayer aber kann man auch auf 2 Rechnern einfach gleichzeitig starten: _Frets on Fire_
http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/uv/fretsonfire/

Gibt natürlich zu den oben genannten Clones noch jede Menge andere Links, hab einfach die erst besten ausgewählt.

Vielleicht kennt ihr die games ja alle schon - postet daher noch mehr gelungene Clones!!!


----------



## Beychamp24 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Ich kann die aktuelle Screenfun nur höchstens empfehlen.Da ist das Gratis-Onlinespiel "Flyff" enthalten,welches im Style von Ragnarok gehalten ist.

 http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=9&tid=5473683&x=8


----------



## Lordnikon27 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warzone 2100 - Vollversion*



			
				Bonkic am 28.01.2007 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.gamershell.com/download_17478.shtml



 
kenn ich schon länger, sehr empfehlenswert, da Bonkic ja eher Wortkarg war kurzbeschreibung von mir:
Ein Strategiespiel in der Zukunft, hat einen riesigen Techtree, man kann Panzer selbst designen aus zahlreichen chassis, fahrwerken und Waffen, läuft bugfrei, rel. große community die mods&maps bastelt und auch Grafisch nicht sooo schlecht


----------



## magnuele (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Warzone 2100 - Vollversion*

Hallo!

Ich hab gleich 2 Spiele, die auf jedenfall erwähnt werden sollten! Beim ersten is die Grafik zwar nicht so toll, aber ansonsten isses ganz nett. Das zweite ist grafisch besser, mir persöhnlich gefällt die Steuerung und das Gameplay net so gut...

1. http://flyff.gpotato.com/

2. http://rappelz.gpotato.com/

MfG, Magnus


----------



## mc-nos (14. Februar 2007)

*Railroad Tycoon*

Unter 
http://www.2kgames.com/railroads/railroads.html

gibts das alte Railroad gratis... wenn das wer mag... hf

Unter Free Full Game schauen....

Mc Nos


----------



## AgeLer (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Ski Challenge 07

Dream Pinball 3D

Alien Arena 2007

Secret Mario Chronicles


----------



## virginie (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

hm, muss man da nicht einfach mal bei seite wie den underdogs schauen?
da findet man doch so einiges.


----------



## yosha79 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle 17 Seiten durchgelesen...
aber hier findet man ne ganze menge guter legaler Spiele:

its4free.de

Falls es schonmal erwähnt wurde: Sorry.


----------



## TBX (29. März 2007)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Knytt: ganz spaßiges Indie Jump'n'Run

grr: Ghouls'n Ghosts Remake, wie beim Original ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad absurd hoch

N: preisgekröntes 2-D Jump'n'Run mit künstlerisch wervollen Todesanimation


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. April 2007)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Spin Around

World of Padman

UFO Alien Invasion v2.1


----------



## Balatikan (10. April 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Ich kann World of Dungeons wärmstens empfehlen. Ob Gratis oder mit Premium Account beides bietet Spass und Spannung.

Eine geniale Community erwartet euch und ein SPiel, das fortlaufend weiterentwickelt wird. alles im typischen Browsergamesstil...allerdings nicht wie die vielen Zukunfts spiele mit Raumschiffen usw., sondern mit Helden der alten zeiten. Gespielt wird nicht als EInzelplayer, sondern im Team.

http://world-of-dungeons.de/?link_wh_60480

na dann viel spass 

P.S: Welt 8 (Herokesh) startet am 11.4 (also morgen)


----------



## DoktorX (11. April 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

http://secondlife.com/

Ist ja auch gratis


----------



## STF (14. April 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Zum abschalten & abtauchen:
 flOw


----------



## darthpotatoe (17. April 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				STF am 14.04.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum abschalten & abtauchen:
> flOw


welchen sinn hat das denn???


----------



## Riq12 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				STF am 14.04.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum abschalten & abtauchen:
> flOw



Sehr cool!


----------



## STF (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				darthpotatoe am 17.04.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 14.04.2007 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, was ist der Sinn hinter Spielen...  
Das lässt sich eher in die Kategorie Puzzle / Geschicklichkeit einordnen.
Man ist sowas wie Plankton oder ein Organismus und schwimmt / taucht im Meer und sammelt / frisst anderes Plankton etc um zu wachsen (änhlich wie Snake aufm Handy).
Man kann nach unten und auch wieder nach oben tauchen, dabei wird auch jedesmal die Tonlage des Sounds (der nicht jedem zusagt) geändert und auch Helligkeit des Wassers. 
In tieferen / dunkleren Regionen stösst man auf größere "Lebewesen" und kann sich irgendwann auch in eine andere Art verwandeln. Es ist eher zum entspannen gedacht und auch für Leute, die bessere Maus-Koordination erlernen wollen.

Das ganze, nur umfangreicher und farbintensiver, gibts auch für die PS3 für ein paar Dollar als Downloadversion. 
Hier gibts mehr Infos zur PS3-Version:
http://media.ps3.ign.com/media/829/829990/vids_1.html
http://www.us.playstation.com/PS3/Games/flOw
http://www.us.playstation.com/flOw/

Ich finde es gut gemacht. Simple und ohne große Vorkenntnisse.
Ausserdem wenn man ne halbe Stunde gespielt hat und vorher Stress hatte, ist der danach wie verflogen. Vor allem der Sound trägt da viel dazu bei.
Aber trotzdem bleibt es Geschmacksache... 
Einfach mal antesten. 
Ein gewisser Suchtfaktor kann sich aber auch einstellen... 
Man kann  flOw auch als Offline-Version für PC & Mac downloaden.

Soviel dazu...


----------



## HanFred (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

flOw macht ziemlich süchtig, hehe.
der endgegner ist aber nicht ohne. als wurmtier habe ich ihn ja noch geschafft, aber als sterntier nicht mehr.


----------



## STF (19. April 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				HanFred am 19.04.2007 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> flOw macht ziemlich süchtig, hehe.
> der endgegner ist aber nicht ohne. als wurmtier habe ich ihn ja noch geschafft, aber als sterntier nicht mehr.



Ja, kann schon sehr knifflig werden. 
Ich find es cool dass es auch anderen gefällt und dachte schon ich wäre jemand mit einem "seltsamen" Geschmack für Spiele.  

Was ich oben noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen:
*Mit der linken Mousetaste schwimmt man schneller*
Sorry...


So dann mal wieder weiter im Kontext, hehe...


----------



## addi81 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				[url=http://www.freecol.org schrieb:
			
		

> FreeCol[/url]] The FreeCol team aims to create an Open Source version of Colonization (released under the GPL). At first we'll try to make an exact clone of Colonization. The visuals will be brought up to date with more recent standards but will remain clean, simple and functional. Certain new 'features' will be implemented but the gameplay and the rules will be exactly the same as the original game. Examples of modern features are: an isometric map and multiplayer support.
> This clone will be developed incrementally and result in *FreeCol 1.0.0 which will be an almost exact Colonization clone*. Incremental development basically means that we'll add features one at a time. This allows us to have a running program at all times and also to release an unfinished but working game once in a while.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Klone, Remakes & Freeware

So ist das halt, wenn man mit Google etwas sucht und bei jedem Fehlschlag einen weiteren Begriff eingibt um die Sache zu präzisieren: Man findet Dinge, die man gar nicht gesucht hat. So eben gerade geschehen. Ein Archiv mit 60 Spielen, alles Anlehnungen an alte Spieleklassiker und teilweise sogar die Originale. 

_Von Tetris, Pacman und Boulderdash, Mario, Donkey Kong und Sonic, über Double Dragon, Turrican und Sensible Soccer, Kings Quest, Maniac Manson und Zak McKracken, bis hin zu Nemesis, Asteroids und sogar Wing Commander_ ... 
*alles was das Retro-Herz begehrt!* 

Einfach mal durchklicken, lohnt sich.  

SSA


----------



## Puppys (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Naja Ihr habt Net Panzer vergessen ! Ein Game mit Miniemaler Grafik !Macht super fun gegen Multiplayers !  Hier ein Link  http://www.netpanzer.info/


----------



## sandman2003 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Habt ihr schon Trackmania Nations erwähnt

end geiles game....

für lau versteht sich


----------



## TheGameMC (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				STF am 19.04.2007 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 19.04.2007 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



irgendwie faszinierend!


----------



## wesker_re (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Die Vollversion von Hurrican wurde nun endlich released.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Warsow ein auf der Quake 2 Engine basierender Online Egoshooter mit Comicgrafik.
Das spielt macht wirklich spaß.


----------



## gogol (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Hat hier schon jemand "Thrust Xtreme" erwähnt? Ein Remake des C64 Klassikers. Sehr cool!
http://wiebo.wordpress.com/my-pc-games/

oder kennt Ihr das Retro Games Discmag? Gratis, als ISO verfügbar und ganz toll gemacht:
http://rgcd.co.uk/

Viel Spass!


----------



## Felio (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Kennt ihr gute kostenlose Singelplayer First Person Shooter die einen einigermaßen guten Spielspaß haben?

Achja, kennt eigentlich noch jemand das Adventure Gobliiins? Hat sehr viel Fun gemacht und gibts hier zu downloaden.

Und hier gibts den Nachfolger Gobliins 2

Und zu guter letzt hier den letzten Teil Goblins 3. Das ist leider aber nur die Amiga Version. Man braucht also einen Emulator. Die Dos Version ist noch nicht kostenlos


----------



## Dimebag (28. Juni 2007)

*STARGUNNER*

*Stargunner (1996)*

http://www.3drealms.com/stargunner/

Was ein genialer Horizontal Shooter     

Wie ich da am DX2-66 eines Kumpels geschwitzt habe... und das Spiel ist doch tatsächlich inzwischen Freeware


----------



## Balatikan (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Balatikan am 10.04.2007 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann World of Dungeons wärmstens empfehlen. Ob Gratis oder mit Premium Account beides bietet Spass und Spannung.
> 
> Eine geniale Community erwartet euch und ein SPiel, das fortlaufend weiterentwickelt wird. alles im typischen Browsergamesstil...allerdings nicht wie die vielen Zukunftsspiele mit Raumschiffen usw., sondern mit Helden der alten zeiten. Gespielt wird nicht als Einzelplayer, sondern im Team.
> 
> ...



ich schieb das mal nach oben  die Runde is voll am laufen  allerdingsmuss man ja nicht zu den allerbesten gehören um Spass zu haben 

am besten ihr schnuppert schonmal rein. So in gut 1-2 Monaten folgt eine weitere Welt  da könnt ihr dann rocken


----------



## addi81 (21. August 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

[q=[url=http://www.cabalonline.com/de/]CABAL Online[/url]]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 	 Vor langer Zeit haben die CABAL ihr Land durch Zerstörung
und Zorn vernichtet. Trotz der großen Verwüstung führten
die sieben Großmeister der Magie die Überlebenden
an und bauten die Welt erneut auf.

Heute, nahezu 1000 Jahre später, versuchen
die CABAL erneut das Böse zu zähmen und
stehen kurz davor den selben Fehler zu machen
wie ihre Vorfahren. Es liegt nun an dir die
Eindringlinge aus Nevareth aufzuhalten
und die geheime Verschwörung dahinter
zu erkennen.

Download
[/quote]

[q=[url=http://www.mercilessmod.com/]Merciless MatadoR 'BETA' for COD2 Single Player[/url]]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Experience the gritty atmothphere of ultra violent WW2 Warfare!
Packed with all the features from Merciless MOD Multiplayer. 

FEATURES:
10 Times Harder Gameplay as the original Cod2
- Flamethrower with Exploding Backtanks (configurable)
- Fire Grenades & Gas Grenades
- Warplane Bombing Runs
- Headshots and special animations
- Full Body gibbings
- Blood splatters on the ground/wall
- New gruesome Pain/Death sounds
- Blood pools under the player when killed
- Burning players and Burn skins
- New Weapon Sounds
- News Merciless Health System
- Viewable Backpack with Inventory

Download
[/quote]


----------



## olstyle (1. September 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Ubisoft lässt uns mehrere Hits umsonst spielen wenn wir uns mit Ingamewerbung abfinden.
Dazu gehören
*Far Cry
Rayman Raving Rabbids
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon*
Dazu braucht man einen ubi.com Account in den USA. Allerdings wird beim erstellen wohl keine IP kontrolliert weshalb jeder behaupten kann Amerikaner zu sein.
Alternativ gibts die Downloads auch bei Fileplanet.
Ich für meinen Teil habe einfach mal alle Spiele bis auf Ghost Recon im Fileplanet-Downloadmanager aufgereiht und lass den PC die Nacht über laden.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (2. September 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Wo kann man den Account genau erstellen?
@ addi81: ist des zweite ne mod?
ps: wir vermissen dich im chat


----------



## man1ac (2. September 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Murphy-Sepp am 02.09.2007 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man den Account genau erstellen?




http://www.ubi.com/US/default.aspx
als Land USA wählen


----------



## Sumpfling (8. September 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				olstyle am 01.09.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ubisoft lässt uns mehrere Hits umsonst spielen wenn wir uns mit Ingamewerbung abfinden.
> Dazu gehören
> *Far Cry
> Rayman Raving Rabbids
> ...



Gestern gings noch ... heute finde ich die folgende Email im Postfach :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you for downloading one of the promotional PC titles made available for ad-supported freeplay over the Labor Day weekend. *The promotion is now closed and it is no longer possible to play the games for free.*

If you are interested in further information on these titles, please visit our official website at www.ubi.com
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Btw ich hab den Storymodus von Rayman gespielt und nicht ein einziges mal Werbung gesehn.


----------



## olstyle (8. September 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Sumpfling am 08.09.2007 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw ich hab den Storymodus von Rayman gespielt und nicht ein einziges mal Werbung gesehn.


Angeblich sorgt Fraps o.Ä. im Hintergrund dafür dass die Werbung nicht funktioniert. Ich habe auch keine gefunden(ATT mit Frameanzeige im Hintergrund). Dafür läuft bei mir aber Far Cry garnicht(beim start abgeschmiert).


----------



## addi81 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Mein PoP läuft in Rohform ^^ auch net, aber in grauzonen-legaler schon


----------



## lenymo (9. September 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				addi81 am 09.09.2007 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PoP läuft in Rohform ^^ auch net, aber in grauzonen-legaler schon



Wenn du die installation schon drauf hast kannst natürlich in den Daten rumfuschen. Ja aber jetzt sollstest du es nicht noch mal installieren können. Als ich gestern versucht habe Rayman bei meinem Bruder zu installieren gings nicht mehr.


----------



## olstyle (9. September 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				lenymo am 09.09.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> addi81 am 09.09.2007 01:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7Zip bekommt normalerweise jedes Installationsarchiv auf  .


----------



## addi81 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				lenymo am 09.09.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> addi81 am 09.09.2007 01:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, es ist sogar schlimmer ^^ Die Installation meldet nun "You must live in the US...." obwohl ich es schon installiert hab xD


----------



## Balatikan (1. November 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Helden, Schätze & Magie!
Ich hab dir diese Einladung zu World of Dungeons, dem kostenlosen Fantasy-Online-Spiel, in den thread gesetzt!

Bitte verwende den folgenden Link, um World of Dungeons kennenzulernen:

http://world-of-dungeons.de/

Viel Spaß bei World of Dungeons!

gruss Bala

_Edit DJ: Nee, Ref-Links sind hier net so gern gesehen  _


----------



## Lennt (7. November 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Episode 4 von Sam&Max gibts jetzt GRATIS auf Steam hab ich gerade gemerkt!  Frage an die CCs/COs/SCOs: Ist die Meldung nen eigenen Thread wert? Ich denke wenn die Nachricht im Threadtitel steht, bekommen das mehr Leute mit, hier guckt nicht jeder unbedingt rein...


----------



## marilynmarduk (8. November 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				Lennt am 07.11.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Episode 4 von Sam&Max gibts jetzt GRATIS auf Steam hab ich gerade gemerkt!  Frage an die CCs/COs/SCOs: Ist die Meldung nen eigenen Thread wert? Ich denke wenn die Nachricht im Threadtitel steht, bekommen das mehr Leute mit, hier guckt nicht jeder unbedingt rein...



Kannst ja eine Usernews einreichen.
Ps: Die Episode gibt es auch über die Homepage. Man braucht also kein Steam!


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (8. November 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				marilynmarduk am 08.11.2007 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ja eine Usernews einreichen.


Nicht nötig: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=13&tid=6155916&x=11


----------



## lenymo (14. November 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

GameTab

Sind hauptsächlich eine Menge Klassiker aber auch neuere Spiele dabei.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. November 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Ich hab grad eine witzige Seite gefunden, auf der man viele klassische Spiele als Flashgames zocken kann, z.B. Streetfighter, Zelda, Sonic und sogar Counter Strike. 

www.realclassicgames.com

SSA


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. November 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 20.11.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab grad eine witzige Seite gefunden, auf der man viele klassische Spiele als Flashgames zocken kann, z.B. Streetfighter, Zelda, Sonic und sogar Counter Strike.
> 
> www.realclassicgames.com
> 
> SSA



Die is ja mal geil, danke SSA


----------



## lucdec (25. November 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Kennt ihr das? Nein! Unglaublich....

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_18889629.html

Plasma Pong! Genial...

Stellt die Grafik auf max, jedoch nicht mit der Physik verwechseln, viel Spaß.


----------



## Julkorn (27. November 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach guten Spielen im Netz. Denn so richtig gefällt mir grad kein Spiel, das zum Kauf angeboten wird.
Bei der Orange Box nervt mich der hohe Preis und daß man gezwungen wird, zwei weitere Spiele zu bezahlen, die man ja gar nicht haben will. Daher wart ich da drauf, bis das ganze mal in ein zwei Jahren billiger ist.
Ansonsten bin ich natürlich ganz wild auf Mass Effect und Halo 2+3, besitze aber keine XBox. :/
Aber das wärs dann auch schon. Die ewigen Weltkriegsshooter rühr ich nicht mit dem kleine Finger an und in RPGs hab ich einen eigenen Geschmack. Ich mags nicht, wenns okkult wird, wie z.B. Oblivion oder Dark Messiah.   Ich denke, daß RPGs auch ohne diesen ganzen Dreck auskommen könnten. :/ Tun sie aber echt selten. Das letzte schöne RPG war KOTOR 1+2. Natürlich mit der hellen Seite bis man aus sich selbst heraus zu Strahlen anfängt.  

So nun zu den Games:

Also ein richtiger Shareware-Hammer, den ich schon vor einiger Zeit entdeckt hab, ist Mount&Blade http://www.taleworlds.com Ein 3D RPG, bei dem das Schwergewicht auf Kampf liegt. Leider hats keine richtige Story. Es ist open-ended und open-storied sozusagen.

Ein absolut geniales Freeware-Strategie-Spiel ist Battle for Wesnoth. Da geht nichts drüber. Wer das alte Battle Isle kennt mit den Hexfeldern, weiß, wie man sich das vorzustellen hat. Lediglich auf Fantasy. http://www.wesnoth.org

Ein spaßiges Action-Puzzle Spiel im Rogue-mäßigen Dungeon-Erkundungs-Stil ist DROD. DROD 1 ist Freeware, die Nachfolger Shareware.
Die Freeware ist DROD 1, als "Archtitects Edition" hier:
http://forum.caravelgames.com/downloads.php
Und die Shareware ist eine verbesserte Version von DROD 1, sowie DROD 2+3
http://www.caravelgames.com/Articles/Games.html

Wer schöne RPGs im alten Stil mag, wie ich, der wird hier mit Shareware versorgt:
http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/products.html

und hier mit Freeware:
http://www.rpg-atelier.net/
Für die RPGs aus dem RPGAtelier braucht man die RunTimePackages des RPGMaker
http://rpg2000.4players.de/index.php?inhalt=rpgmaker
Die sind wohl auch Freeware, der RPGMaker selber wohl nicht.

Ein hübsches RPG im Ultima 1-Stil ist Hier:
http://www.proudft.com/nah.html
Ich glaub, dazu braucht man die Dos-Box
http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/news.php?show_news=1

Desweiteren wart ich auf die Fertigstellung von
http://www.compositestudios.com/
http://www.esenthel.com/en/news.html
http://www.atmangames.com/games/io/index.html

Das hier könnte man auch mal ausprobieren
http://angband.oook.cz/faangband/
Ist wohl ein Rogue-like, die ich eigentlich nicht so mag, weil es eben zufällig ist und nicht "echt".

The Ur-Quan-Masters ist natürlich Top ohne Ende. Ein Spiel im StarFlight-Stil. Kann man an verschiedenen Stellen kriegen.
http://sc2.sourceforge.net/
Ein Remake von Star Control II.

Und die Einträge beim Independent Games Festival sind auch zu empfehlen.
http://www.igf.com/02finalists.html

Wer Half Life 2 hat, wird sich auch an den Total Conversion Mods erfreuen können.
http://www.hl2mods.co.uk/

Ansonsten gibbets ja auch noch FlashGames. Mein Favorit für FlashGames ist natürlich
http://www.newgrounds.com/game/

mit einem schönen Blog hier
http://flash.plasticthinking.org

und hier
http://jayisgames.com/


----------



## Julkorn (28. November 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Eines der schönsten FlashGames ist

http://www.freewebgames.com/schoolofsword/game.asp

und

http://www.arcadetown.com/schoolofsword2/game.asp


----------



## noxious (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Ich habe gerade das hier:

_Link gelöscht_

gefunden.

Habs nicht ausprobiert, da ich ein Downloadlimit habe  

Ich würde gerne wissen ob es funktioniert, keine Viren und sonstwas enthält
und natürlich, ob es legal ist. Ansonsten bitte den Post löschen.


_SSAedit: Beim nächsten mal wenn ihr euch wegen eines Links nicht sicher seid, bitte erst mal einen Sternie anschreiben und fragen, bevor ihr einfach postet._


----------



## MSIX38 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

der download läuft, ob da ein Virus sich verbirgt, werde ich ja dann noch sehen...


----------



## noxious (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				MSIX38 am 08.12.2007 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> der download läuft, ob da ein Virus sich verbirgt, werde ich ja dann noch sehen...


Und :-o


----------



## fiumpf (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				noxious am 08.12.2007 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade das hier:
> 
> _Link gelöscht_
> 
> gefunden.




 

Wo ist da der Haken? Ist das legal und kostenlos??
Falls ja, was hat man für Einschränkungen?


----------



## noxious (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				fiumpf am 12.12.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist da der Haken? Ist das legal und kostenlos??
> Falls ja, was hat man für Einschränkungen?


Frag ich ja euch.
Feedback erwünscht


----------



## bumi (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Ich weiss ned ob das jemals erwähnt worden ist, aber das Strategiespiel *S.W.I.N.E.* gibts mittlerweile völlig umsonst: http://www.stormregion.com/index.ph...50a39a&activeMenuID=swine&activeProjectID=103


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Januar 2008)

*Universal Combat Free Full Game*



> Released with no advertising, no nag screens, no expiration date
> In September 2003, Battlecruiser Generations, the fifth title in the Battlecruiser series, was rebranded as Universal Combat. The title was a new and improved sequel to the original Battlecruiser series with a more action focused theme. It contains several brand new engines, over fifty new features, several improvements and enhancements as well as an all new 3D model database. The game has been released now for free.


http://www.gamershell.com/news/44363.html


----------



## binarymadness (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Ultra Strike Gunner
Arcade-2D-Shooter
Hi! Dies ist das erste Spiel, dass wir (binary madness) programmiert haben.
In diesem Spiel werden endlos unterschiedliche Gegner gespawnt, die der Spieler abschießen muss, um im Level aufzusteigen und bessere Waffen zu bekommen.
Man kann das Spiel mit Maus und Tastatur solo, oder mit bis zu 4 XBox Controllern am Rechner im Multiplayer spielen.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=knJfrzJE578
http://ultra-strike-universe.de/


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (1. Februar 2008)

*Off-Road Velociraptor Safari*

Wer wollte nicht schon immer mit einem riesigen Morgenstern der von einem Jeep gezogen wird Raptoren jagen? Das geht in Off-Road Velociraptor Safari.

Das Ganze macht man für die Firma Num-Num®, die aus dem köstlichen Raptorenfleisch ihre berühmten Snacks machen. Dafür bekommt man Punkte, genau wie für das sammeln von Artefakten oder Stunts oder Combos. Achievements gibt es natürlich auch aber vor allem Raptoren!  


P.S.: Raptor Fun Fact #12 - The raptor's natural prey are soft human babies, which are made out of meat.


----------



## sandman2003 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Off-Road Velociraptor Safari*



			
				NOODLES_SOS am 01.02.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer wollte nicht schon immer mit einem riesigen Morgenstern der von einem Jeep gezogen wird Raptoren jagen? Das geht in Off-Road Velociraptor Safari.
> 
> Das Ganze macht man für die Firma Num-Num®, die aus dem köstlichen Raptorenfleisch ihre berühmten Snacks machen. Dafür bekommt man Punkte, genau wie für das sammeln von Artefakten oder Stunts oder Combos. Achievements gibt es natürlich auch aber vor allem Raptoren!
> 
> ...




http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/

hier paar browser games!! ganz cool


----------



## mysteryplayer (1. März 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				DoktorX am 06.05.2005 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich dachte mir mal, dass es einen Thread geben sollte, indem gratis Spiele gepostet werden.
> Was kennt ihr denn so für Gratis - Spiele?



*Mc-Attack*
Retrospiel, bei dem's um's Abschiessen von Burgern geht
Das ist ein kleines Flash-Spiel aber Gratis Spiel ist Gratis Spiel   . Highscore liegt derzeit bei um die 9.000, ich krebse bei 7.000 rum.
Link


----------



## beuteline (6. März 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				mysteryplayer am 01.03.2008 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 06.05.2005 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Highscore wurde bereits auf mehr als 10.000 hochgeschraubt. Unglaublich! Ich versuch mich grad an den 6.000! Suchtgefahr das Game.


----------



## mysteryplayer (12. März 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				beuteline am 06.03.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> mysteryplayer am 01.03.2008 01:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, nur dass ich nach wie vor nicht in den highscore komme, bei 9000 und ein paar Zerquetschten ist bei mir Schluss.


----------



## Succer (8. April 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Weiß nicht, ob es hier schon mal genannt wurde.
Aber hab vorhin von meinem Kumpel nen Link zu Teeworlds bekommen.

Das Spiel macht einfach unglaublich Fun!

Die Beschreibung "UT im (alten) Worms Style" trifft es wie die Faust aufs Auge!


----------



## olstyle (8. April 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Succer am 08.04.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Teeworlds


Das macht mal richtig Fun   .


----------



## Succer (8. April 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				olstyle am 08.04.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 08.04.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber nach ner Zeit kommt man richtig ins Schwitzen...


----------



## RoccoGD (15. April 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Maniac Mansion Mania -> http://www.maniac-mansion-mania.com

da gibts das original maniac mansion in der deluxe version.
unzählige fanepisoden im maniac mansion universum und
auch noch andere sehr gute Fanadventures.


----------



## Dumbi (15. April 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

N'abend,

ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Namen eines alten C64-Spiels. Alles woran ich mich erinnern kann ist dass man ein U-Boot durch gefährliche Schluchten steuern musste, untermalt war das ganze mit geiler, düsterer Orgelmusik. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Dumbi (16. April 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Niemand...?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. April 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Dumbi am 16.04.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand...?


Leider nein.

Zum Thema: Trackmania Nations Forever


----------



## bumi (17. April 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Bei Gameswelt.de gibt's den Klassiker *Command & Conquer Gold* zum legalen gratis-download!
http://www.gameswelt.de/downloads/freeware/10394-Command_Conquer_Gold_-_Vollversion.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Es gibt "Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy" als kostenlosen Download auf Fileplanet.
Das Spiel beinhaltet Werbung und ist daher kostenlos.
Der Download ist satte 2,5 GB gross. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmmasPapa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Dumbi am 16.04.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand...?



Das ist X-Out  http://www.c64-wiki.de/index.php/X-Out


----------



## BlackDead (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt "Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy" als kostenlosen Download auf Fileplanet.
> Das Spiel beinhaltet Werbung und ist daher kostenlos.
> Der Download ist satte 2,5 GB gross.




Das Spiel gibt es auch bei Gametap gratis.
Außerdem gibt es noch Daikatana, Tomb Raider Legend, Rouge Trooper, Thief, Hitman u. 2, Psyconauts, Legancy of Kain, Super Streetfighter 2, Colin McRea 5, Zoo Empire, Warlords Battlecry 3, Bloodrayne, Commandos 3 und einige andere Titel gratis.
Man muss sich nur regestrieren ein Programm downloaden.
Das ganze ist werbefinanziert weswegen es vor jeden Spielestart einen kurzen Werbespot gibt.


----------



## Brokensword (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				BlackDead am 11.06.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2008 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm, mal sehen was es da noch alles gibt

edit: seltsam, ich hab Tombo Raider: Aniversary und des kann ich mit max. Einstellungen ruckelfrei spielen

aber das Tombo raider: legend vom Game Tap ruckelt sichtbar
und sogar bei den 2D games gibts oft ruckler


----------



## olstyle (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				BlackDead am 11.06.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel gibt es auch bei Gametap gratis.
> Außerdem gibt es noch Daikatana, Tomb Raider Legend, Rouge Trooper, Thief, Hitman u. 2, Psyconauts, Legancy of Kain, Super Streetfighter 2, Colin McRea 5, Zoo Empire, Warlords Battlecry 3, Bloodrayne, Commandos 3 und einige andere Titel gratis.
> Man muss sich nur regestrieren ein Programm downloaden.
> Das ganze ist werbefinanziert weswegen es vor jeden Spielestart einen kurzen Werbespot gibt.


Da wollte ich gerade nach fragen. Die sind wirklich komplett gratis?
Ist ja extrem was es da alles umsonst gibt  .

Ich kann jedem nur raten Psychonauts zu probieren.

Zu TR:Legend:
Das Spiel sieht in den höchsten Einstellungen besser aus als Aniversary und ist dazu noch schlechter optimiert...


----------



## Brokensword (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				olstyle am 14.06.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 11.06.2008 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jup !!

und falls jemand mal lust auf Metal Slug hat........ ich bin dabei ^^


----------



## kakakakrampfi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

weiss zwar nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde aber

Little Fighter 2 (          http://little-fighter-ii.softonic.de/                  )

und einen genialen naruto mod 
ihr braucht little fighter 2 und WinRar

NTSD link :             http://www.sendspace.com/file/pdv047



jeder der naruto kennt sollte sich bei den chars auskennen auf alle fälle spielt
mal erst little fighter weil NTSD ist ein bisschen "komplexer"





ansonsten viel spasss


----------



## golani79 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				BlackDead am 11.06.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2008 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, hab das gerade ausprobiert und wollte Collin Mc Rae 05 haben / spielen.
Da meinte das Tool, ich müsse nen Gametap Gold Account haben ...  --> auf go gold geklickt und das ist derzeit nur in Amerika und Kanada verfügbar - denke aber, dass man da was berappen muss.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				golani79 am 15.06.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, hab das gerade ausprobiert und wollte Collin Mc Rae 05 haben / spielen.
> Da meinte das Tool, ich müsse nen Gametap Gold Account haben ...  --> auf go gold geklickt und das ist derzeit nur in Amerika und Kanada verfügbar - denke aber, dass man da was berappen muss.


Habs eben mal runtergeladen und getestet, das funktioniert bei mir gratis :o Musst nur die Werbung beim Start durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## olstyle (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich Gametap davon überzeugen kann dass es egal ist dass mein Vista eine 64bit Version ist? Im Moment verweigert das Proggi mir nämlich bei fast jedem Spiel den Download weil mein OS nicht kompatibel sei.

Kompatibilitätsmodus hilft schon mal nicht.


----------



## oeggi007 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				BlackDead am 11.06.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2008 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ähm... irgendwie geht das bei mir nicht.... bei allen spielen die ich probiert habe sagte mir das programm dass das spiel entweder ab 18 sei und ich mich anmelden müsse oder dass man einen Gold Account braucht!!
als ich mich dann anmelden wollte um ein spiel zu spielen sagte es mir dass man sich derzeit nur in Kanada und USA anmelden kann!!
ich kann also nichts downloaden was ab 18 ist und für alles andere braucht man diesen gold account!!
kann mir  jemand helfen? gibt es für die spiele nicht auch einfach einen donwload link???


----------



## Brokensword (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				oeggi007 am 19.06.2008 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 11.06.2008 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klick mal unten auf den Kreis (game vault), dann klickst du im vault oben auf "Free Games"
das sind die kostenlosen spiele
so wie ich des noch weis muss man bei der Anmeldung nur sein Geburtsdatum angeben, wenn du also dein richtiges eingegeben hast und du noch keine 18 bist, dann hast halt pech und darfst einige Games nicht spielen
kannst dich ja nochmal mit nem anderen Datum anmelden, aber sowas wie persönliche daten, würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt einfach so hergeben


----------



## oeggi007 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Brokensword am 19.06.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> oeggi007 am 19.06.2008 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ja ich starte das programm! dann kommt dieses fenster wo ich mich einloggen kann... da ich noch keinen Tap ID habe melde ich mich als gast an und kann nichts spielen!!! wenn ich aber auf ID erstellen klicke kann ich mich nicht anmelden weil mir die internetsite dann sagt dass man es eben außerhalb von USA oder Canada nicht kann!!! 
so ein mist!!! kann man es woanders auch noch runterladen?? vielleicht auf deutsch??


----------



## pucki123 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

GameTap startet bei mir nicht weil ich keinen Sound nach der Formation der Festplatte hab?????


----------



## Brokensword (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

@ oeggi007

ich habs von hier http://www.chip.de/artikel/Gametap-44-kostenlose-Spiele-Vollversionen_29340387.html

und man kann manche spiele ohne regestrierung spielen und nur die gold regestrierung geht hier nicht, die normale schon


----------



## oeggi007 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

hallo leute!!!

ich dachte ich suche hier mal:
nämlich suche ich einen guten gratis ego- oder third person shooter!! natürlich gratis!!!

Gunz habe ich schon probiert und das gefällt mir nicht!!! aber vielleicht kennt jemand einen!!! wenn möglich ein singleplayer kann aber auch multiplayer sein!!!

danke schon mal

-oeggi007


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Habe den Thread mal überflogen, aber nicht das gefunden, was ich tatsächlich suche.

Und zwar Rennspiele, die man gratis und legal ohne Registrierung beziehen, und im lokalen Netzwerk spielen kann. Grafik ist eigentlich egal. Nur sollten die Dinger unter Windows XP laufen, und mit Hardware im Bereich von 700 MHz - 1.6 GHz harmonieren, nicht mehr als 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher benötigen und auf Grafikkarten der Generation Radeon 7500 bzw. GeForce 2 lauffähig sein.

Habe zwar schon GTA2 für lau gesaugt, doch das fällt nicht wirklich in die Kategorie "Rennspiel".

Etwas im Stil von NFS3 wäre natürlich ideal, nur weiß ich nicht, ob das Ding auf XP läuft.

Edit: Das Installationspaket sollte nicht größer als 800 MB sein. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## olstyle (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Also Trackmania Sunrise läuft auf meinem Notebook mit Radeon 7500M ohne Probleme, also sollte TM:Nations eigentlich auch gehen...

So als Anhaltspunkt für die Leistung: Gothic2 läuft auch.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt "Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy" als kostenlosen Download auf Fileplanet.
> Das Spiel beinhaltet Werbung und ist daher kostenlos.
> Der Download ist satte 2,5 GB gross.
> 
> ...



Auch wenns scho aweng her is: Reicht dafür, sich kostenlos zu registrieren oder braucht man diese "Basic" Mitgliedschaft, die Geld kostet? Bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul, mich zu registrieren, um dann rauszufinden, das ich doch zahlen müsste


----------



## olstyle (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 07.07.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenns scho aweng her is: Reicht dafür, sich kostenlos zu registrieren oder braucht man diese "Basic" Mitgliedschaft, die Geld kostet? Bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul, mich zu registrieren, um dann rauszufinden, das ich doch zahlen müsste


Hab mich extra für dich mal durchgeklickt:
JA, es geht auch mit einer freien Registrierung!

Da Fileplanet aber zum Gamespy-Netzwerk gehört wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich doch einen passenden Account haben, es ist dir nur nicht bewusst  .


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				olstyle am 07.07.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 07.07.2008 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dann zieh ich das mal... Ja, Gamespy hatte ich mal...  vor ca. 5 Jahren 

Danke ,-)


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Hm, grad mal meine Mailadresse und eins der Passwörter, die ich für solche Seiten nehme eingegeben, ging 
Nach der Warteschlange gings dann grad los... 

Thx


----------



## Lordnikon27 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Grandios, wenn ich auf die runtergeladene Datei doppelklicke, passiert seit 2 Minuten gar nix, abgesehen davon,das mein PC extremst langsam läuft. Daten: Vista Home Premium 64 Bit, Q6600, 8800 GT, 4GB Mushkin RAM, Samsung 500GB-Platte, P35 DS3 Board...
Hat wer nen Plan, was das soll? :-o

So, der PC läuft immernoch langsam (hoffe mal, die ham keine Spyware etc. bei mir eingeschleust oO ) aber die Installation hat sich etz gestartet.

Grandios², nach 1/3 is die Installation abgestürzt


----------



## DarthMaul93 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Also für Nvidia-Grafikkarten Nutzer gibt es HL 2 DM und noch ein paar andere Games umsonst
http://www.steampowered.com/nvidia/#




			
				Lordnikon27 am 09.07.2008 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Grandios, wenn ich auf die runtergeladene Datei doppelklicke, passiert seit 2 Minuten gar nix, abgesehen davon,das mein PC extremst langsam läuft. Daten: Vista Home Premium 64 Bit, Q6600, 8800 GT, 4GB Mushkin RAM, Samsung 500GB-Platte, P35 DS3 Board...
> Hat wer nen Plan, was das soll? :-o
> 
> So, der PC läuft immernoch langsam (hoffe mal, die ham keine Spyware etc. bei mir eingeschleust oO ) aber die Installation hat sich etz gestartet.
> ...


----------



## DJDice1983 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				BlackDead am 11.06.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2008 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Leute, hab mich mal auf gametap.com umgesehen und muss sagen, da gibt es echt interessante Sachen, die ich auch gerne hätte. Jetzt muss man sich ja diese Gametap-Software runterladen, über die dann die Spiele wohl laufen. Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:

Wie sieht denn die Software aus? Evtl. Spyware? Will mir mein neun eingespieltes Windoof nicht wieder zumülln!
Kann man die Spiele dann auch auf nen Silberling pressen? Normale Installation oder brauch ich dann immer diese Software? Oder ist die nur für den Download pflicht?


----------



## olstyle (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				DJDice1983 am 17.07.2008 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht denn die Software aus? Evtl. Spyware? Will mir mein neun eingespieltes Windoof nicht wieder zumülln!
> Kann man die Spiele dann auch auf nen Silberling pressen? Normale Installation oder brauch ich dann immer diese Software? Oder ist die nur für den Download pflicht?


Das ist keine Spyware, allerdings musst du um das Spiel zu spielen immer über Gametap gehen und dir auch vorher einen kleinen Werbeclip ansehen.
Die Software an sich ist mit Steam zu vergleichen.

Leider hat Gametap noch keinen 64bit Support für sein Kopierschutzsystem weshalb ich nur ein paar Uralt-Games testen konnte wo darauf verzichtet wurde.


----------



## DJDice1983 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				olstyle am 17.07.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> DJDice1983 am 17.07.2008 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles kalr, danke für die Antwort. Dann ist das aber nix für mich.


----------



## Jacro (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Habe ein sehr geiles, echt schweres Game gefunden. Wer schaffts ohne Sehnenscheidenentzündung?   http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/3368/63995bp8.swf


----------



## undergrounderX (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Jacro am 31.07.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ein sehr geiles, echt schweres Game gefunden. Wer schaffts ohne Sehnenscheidenentzündung?   http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/3368/63995bp8.swf


geil, da hab ich endlich mal wieder was zu tun


----------



## Jacro (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				undergrounderX am 31.07.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jacro am 31.07.2008 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na? Schon am verzweifeln?


----------



## undergrounderX (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Jacro am 31.07.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 31.07.2008 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis level 10 ging es eigentlich aber das Level 10 selber ist unmöglich


----------



## Jacro (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				undergrounderX am 31.07.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Jacro am 31.07.2008 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War bei mir auch so zu Beginn, unterdessen schaffe ich es ohne zu sterben   Glaub mir, es wird schwerer. Bin bei lvl 28, das ist krank.  
Edit: Habs grad geschafft.   Mann, wie man seine Zeit verblöden kann..


----------



## BigAlex (1. August 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Genial, häng zwar bei lvl 9 aber definitiv Suchtfaktor.


----------



## BlackDead (2. August 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Wer auf schwere Spiele steht sollte unbedingt diese beiden ausprobieren.  
http://kayin.pyoko.org/iwbtg/ 
http://blog53.fc2.com/k/king75/file/owata.html


----------



## Jacro (7. August 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Jacro am 31.07.2008 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 31.07.2008 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schlechte Nachrichten. Es gibt einen Nachfolger.   Und zwar hier!


----------



## Jacro (8. August 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				BlackDead am 02.08.2008 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auf schwere Spiele steht sollte unbedingt diese beiden ausprobieren.
> http://kayin.pyoko.org/iwbtg/
> http://blog53.fc2.com/k/king75/file/owata.html


Das Japanische ist imho überhaupt nicht möglich, schon das erste lvl nicht. Das Andere muss man downloaden, das will ich nicht.   Gute Nacht!


----------



## DoktorX (16. August 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

CombatArms

Habe aber gelesen, dass deutsche IPs geblockt werden. kA wie hoch der Wahrheitsanteil dadran ist. Kann ja jemand testen. Sind nur rund 450mb!


----------



## SiSBulle (16. August 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				DoktorX am 16.08.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> CombatArms
> 
> Habe aber gelesen, dass deutsche IPs geblockt werden. kA wie hoch der Wahrheitsanteil dadran ist. Kann ja jemand testen. Sind nur rund 450mb!


Hm, habe mir mal die "Terms of Use" angeschaut, um zu sehen ob das Game wirklich kostenlos ist; soweit ich gelesen habe KANN (keine Ahnung, ob man MUSS) man sich Virtuelle Items kaufen. Bei "Pay Pal" habe ich mal aufgehört zu lesen... wird wohl nichts für mich sein...


----------



## DoktorX (16. August 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Ich werde es nachher mal testen und bescheid geben.

Das Spiel funktioniert auch mit CH IP nicht. Auf einen Proxxy hatte ich keine Lust.


----------



## noxious (16. August 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Jacro am 08.08.2008 01:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Japanische ist imho überhaupt nicht möglich, schon das erste lvl nicht.


Ich habs zumindest aus dem ersten Teil geschafft
Der Level geht ja noch weiter.

Seht ihr da auch nur so Kästchen statt Texturen (oder was da kommen soll)?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. August 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

*Quest For Glory II – kostenloses, VGA-Remake*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Download (85 MB)


----------



## DoktorX (31. August 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Command & Conquer Red Alert

(2x 500MB)


----------



## eR1KK (2. September 2008)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Flyff oder Last Chaos sind auch sehr gute free MMORPGS.

zu finden unter : http://lastchaos.gamigo.de/
                              http://de.flyff.gpotato.eu/

2 tolle free games...und revolt nicht vergessen ! hf


----------



## Eideckse (16. September 2008)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Flyff finde ich persönlich nach einer kurzen zeit langweilig es gibt dort einfach keine abwechslung und keine vernünftigen quest 
mir persönlich gefällt   4 Story sehr gut es hat von der optik her sehr sehr viel ähnlichkeit mit wow 

als ego shooter kann ich nur Enemy Territory Wolfenstein empfehlen 
also will spass noch


----------



## SGBeatmaster (17. September 2008)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

FarCry 

http://www.fileplanet.com/180410/180000/fileinfo/Far-Cry-Full-Game-[Free-Game---Ad-Supported]

Track Mania Nations

http://www.chip.de/downloads/TrackMania-Nations-Forever_31482232.html


----------



## jonny (24. September 2008)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				SGBeatmaster am 17.09.2008 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> FarCry
> 
> http://www.fileplanet.com/180410/180000/fileinfo/Far-Cry-Full-Game-[Free-Game---Ad-Supported]
> [...]



hat das da schon jemand geholt? wenn ja, wie genau schaut das aus mit dem erwähnten "ingame-advertising" und inwiefern muss man da auf ubi.com ne registrierung vornehmen? möchts nur vorher wissen, sind immerhin über 2,5 gb...


----------



## Goddess (26. September 2008)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*

Auf der BBC Webseite habe ich A Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, in zwei Versionen, als Flash Spiel gefunden. *click* Ebenfalls empfehlen kann ich 3D Logic *click* und 3D Logic II. *click*


----------



## desp3rado (27. September 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Jacro am 31.07.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ein sehr geiles, echt schweres Game gefunden. Wer schaffts ohne Sehnenscheidenentzündung?   http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/3368/63995bp8.swf


 


ich habs bis level 5 geschafft, bin bis dahin über 270 mal egstorben^^


----------



## AurionKratos (27. September 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				desp3rado am 27.09.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> über 270 mal egstorben^^



Hast du ein Durchhaltevermögen  :-o


----------



## olstyle (27. September 2008)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				jonny am 24.09.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> SGBeatmaster am 17.09.2008 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Aktion ist mittlerweile ca. ein Jahr alt und afaik ausgelaufen(genau so wie PoPoT und Rayman:RR aus dem gleichen Versuch).


----------



## Forsaker (29. September 2008)

*AW: Gratis - Spiele aller Art*



			
				olstyle am 27.09.2008 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> jonny am 24.09.2008 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://diablogamer.com/2008/09/01/ea-cc-alarmstufe-rot-kostenlos-runterladen/
C&C Alarmstufe Rot


----------



## TueTueTue (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				desp3rado am 27.09.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Jacro am 31.07.2008 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito^^
level 5 wirkt so einfach, ist aber irgendwie frustrierend


----------



## AurionKratos (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Könnte man die ganzen genannten Spiele z.B. im Startposting (wie z.B. hier) auflisten? Weil so langsam verliere ich echt den Überblick...


----------



## olstyle (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				AurionKratos am 15.10.2008 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man die ganzen genannten Spiele z.B. im Startposting (wie z.B. hier) auflisten? Weil so langsam verliere ich echt den Überblick...


Wenn du dich daran machst die "paar Seiten" zu durchforsten wird sich sicher ein CO finden der das ganze in den Anfangsfred verfrachtet  .


----------



## fiumpf (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				olstyle am 15.10.2008 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dich daran machst die "paar Seiten" zu durchforsten wird sich sicher ein CO finden der das ganze in den Anfangsfred verfrachtet  .


  

*Downloadseiten -> diverse Spiele*
http://www.its4free.de/
http://www.gametap.com/
http://www.realclassicgames.com/
http://www.rpg-atelier.net/



*Games Vol. I*

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
http://www.vollversion.de/downloads/1626.html

GTA 1
http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?rb=62&id=1589

GTA 2
http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/

Project Entropia
http://www.pcgames.de/www.project-entropia.com

Nanaca Crash
http://homepage.mac.com/pockyrevolution/nanaca_crash.html

Mahjong
http://www.drload.de/index.php?page=game&id=98

Americas Army
http://www.americasarmy.com/

Gun Bound
http://www.g-bound.net/

The white chamber
http://www.studiotrophis.com/wc.php

Beneath A Steel Sky / Flight of the Amazon Queen
http://www.scummvm.org/downloads.php

Cube
http://www.cubeengine.com/

Soldat
http://www.soldat.pl/main.php

Nexuiz
http://www.gamershell.com/download_10700.shtml

Eye of the Kraken
http://www.gamershell.com/news/22422.html

Galaxie NGC-4414
http://www.ngc4414.de/

ABA Games

Privateer Gemini Gold
http://www.priv.solsector.net/news.htm

Glest
http://www.glest.org/en/index.html

Frontal Assault
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_16296605.html

FreeCiv
http://www.freeciv.org/

WarRock
http://www.warrock.net/

Walkover
http://www.walkover.org/

Orbiter
http://orbit.medphys.ucl.ac.uk/orbit.html

Six feet under
http://www.vox.de/flash/game.html

The Battle for Wesnoth
http://www.wesnoth.org/

Xenon 2000
http://www.bitmap-brothers.co.uk/downloads/games/xenon2000/index.htm

Trackmania Nations
http://www.trackmania-the-game.de:8080/nation/downloads.html

Creatures
http://www.gamewaredevelopment.co.uk/ds/ds_index.php

Kings Quest III
http://www.infamous-adventures.com/kq3/

GunZ the Duell
http://www.gunzonline.com/

Dream Pinball 3D: Two Worlds Tisch
http://www.dream-pinball.com/de/index.html

Savage: The Battle for Newerth
http://www.gamershell.com/download_15298.shtml

Icy Tower
http://www.freenet.de/freenet/computer_und_technik/software/spiele/icy_tower/index.html

Final Fantasy Endless Nova
http://www.velv.net/FFEN.html

Factor 5 - Mehrere Games
http://www.factor5.com/downloads.shtml

Warzone 2100
http://www.gamershell.com/download_17478.shtml

GridWars
http://www.chip.de/downloads/GridWars-5.3_18780072.html

Sid Meier`s Railroads
http://www.2kgames.com/railroads/railroads.html

Flow
http://intihuatani.usc.edu/cloud/flowing/core.html

Net Panzer
http://www.netpanzer.info/

Hurrican
http://www.hurrican-game.de/

Warsow
http://www.warsow.net/

Stargunner (1996)
http://www.3drealms.com/stargunner/

Plasma Pong
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_18889629.html

Universal Combat
http://www.gamershell.com/news/44363.html

Ultra Strike Gunner
http://ultra-strike-universe.de/

Maniac Mansion Mania
http://www.maniac-mansion-mania.com/

Command & Conquer Gold
http://www.gameswelt.de/downloads/freeware/10394-Command_Conquer_Gold_-_Vollversion.html

Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy
http://www.fileplanet.com/187537/180000/fileinfo/Psi-Ops:-The-Mindgate-Conspiracy-(Free-Game)

Little Fighter 2
http://little-fighter-ii.softonic.de/

Quest For Glory II
http://www.agdinteractive.com/homepage/homepage.html

Far Cry
http://www.fileplanet.com/180410/180000/fileinfo/Far-Cry-Full-Game-%5BFree-Game---Ad-Supported%5D

F.E.A.R. Combat
http://www.gamershell.com/download_15038.shtml

Full Spectrum Warrior
http://files.filefront.com/Full+Spectrum+Warrior/;11928826;/fileinfo.html

Hidden & Dangerous Deluxe 
http://www.gamershell.com/download_3644.shtml

Tribes II
http://www.fileplanet.com/files/140000/140247.shtml

Warmonger
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Vollversion-Warmonger_29641300.html

Wild Metal
http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/wmc.html

Command & Conquer: Der Tiberiumkonflikt
http://www.worthdownloading.com/game.php?gid=2898

Ground Control
http://www.fileplanet.com/142438/140000/fileinfo/Ground-Control-Full-Game-w/-GC2-Multiplayer-Demo

Rise and Fall: Civilizations at War 
http://www.gamershell.com/download_33916.shtml


----------



## fiumpf (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

*Games Vol. II*

Wild Metal Country
Beneath a steel sky, Flight of the Amazon Queen
The Elder Scrolls: Arena
Starsiege: Tribes
Hidden & Dangerous Deluxe
Scorched 3D
Der Planer
Der Planer Gold
Caesar
Red Baron
Lure of the Temptress
Ground Control
Cinemaware
Mario Forever v3.0 Free Full Game
Gate 88
BZFlag
Wing Commander: Privateer Gemini Gold
Dofus
FoodForce
 Mario Forever
Ski Challenge 07
Dream Pinball 3D
Alien Arena 2007
Secret Mario Chronicles
Knytt
grr Ghouls'n Ghosts Remake
N
Spin Around
World of Padman
UFO Alien Invasion v2.1
Off-Road Velociraptor Safari
Teeworlds
CombatArms
Command & Conquer Red Alert
Space Race Full Free Game
HellChess v1.3 Full Game
SWINE Free Full Game (German Version)


----------



## fiumpf (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

*Games by Night_Wolf_2100 Vol I*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 03.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Steel Panthers - World at War
> Cloudphobia
> Highway Pursuit
> Outbound
> ...


----------



## fiumpf (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

*Games by Night_Wolf_2100 Vol II*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 05.03.2006 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachschlag
> 
> GL-117 Action Flight Simulator
> Sunday Panzers
> ...


----------



## fiumpf (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

*Games by Night_Wolf_2100 Vol III*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 08.03.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> *Rennspiele (Simulation und Arcade):*
> Gene Rally
> Racer
> F-1 Spirit
> ...





			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 18.03.2006 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder ein kleiner Schub an Games
> 
> *Strategie:*
> Sorades
> ...





			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 23.04.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte mir ich fang mal an und poste eine kleine Auswahl an Flashgames die ich mit der Zeit gefunden habe, vieleicht hat ja jemand auch an soetwas interesse
> 
> Dungeon Escape!
> Grow
> ...


----------



## fiumpf (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Die Games wo Links ins Nirvana laufen habe ich weggelassen. Wer sie sortiert haben möchte nach Name oder Genre:


----------



## Kreon (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				fiumpf am 15.10.2008 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Games wo Links ins Nirvana laufen habe ich weggelassen. Wer sie sortiert haben möchte nach Name oder Genre:



nach Bekanntheitsgrad würde mir schon reichen!    tolle Zusammenstellung


----------



## noxious (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

*Lemmings*
im Browser

Einmalig!
   

Bei mir laufen Musik/Sounds allerdings nicht mit dem FF, aber mit dem IE.


----------



## agvoter (12. November 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Far Cry kann man nicht mit einer deutschen IP installieren. Denn man brauch einen Ubisoft - Account um das Spiel zu installieren. enn die IP aber nicht deutsch ist, klappt es nicht


----------



## radinger (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

einfach spielen adventskalender

heute gibts "moorhuhn schatzjäger", ein jump'n run, sieht ganz brauchbar aus


----------



## Integrity (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Wurde, glaube ich jedenfalls, noch nicht genannt: Urban Terror.

Ein paar Impressionen: Frags & 1337 Jumps


----------



## oeggi007 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Hier ein netter 2D Shooter:

Dark War 2

Link: 
http://66.186.33.202/downloads/download.cgi?ZmlsZT1mcmVlZ2FtZXMvZHcyXzFfMy56aXAmdGlja2V0PWFYQTlNakV6TGpFNE1pNHlNamt1TnpVbWRHbHRaVDB4TWpNeE5UTTNNemcyCg==


----------



## stawacz79 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

hallöchen,,ich hab auch noch eins gefunden das ihr unbedingt mal anspielen solltet aber vorsicht höchste sucht gefahr,,ich sitz jetzt seit 4 tagen davor jede freie minute,,,und ich such noch npaar spieler wenn ihr lust habt würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr dazu stoßt


http://www.wrestling-gigant.com/redir.php?url=http://radio-tropical-angel.ath.cx/onlinegame/


galaxyfighters  !!!!aber vorsicht,,,suchtgefahr


----------



## LordSaddler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Mal eine Frage:
Ich habe mir *Far Cry *runtergeladen, also über einen legalen Server.
Wenn ich das Setup starte muss ich erst die Lizenzbestimmungen akzeptieren. 
Danach muss ich mich mit meinem Ubisoft-Account anmelden (habe mich hierfür extra bei ubi.com angemeldet). Wenn ich meine Accountdaten eingebe und bestätige, kommt aber jedes mal ein Internal Error. Woran liegt das? Hat sich schon jemand das Spiel heruntergeladen und installiert?


----------



## Worrel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				LordSaddler am 11.01.2009 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine Frage:
> Ich habe mir *Far Cry *runtergeladen, also über einen legalen Server.


Welcher soll das denn gewesen sein ..?


----------



## LordSaddler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Worrel am 11.01.2009 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> LordSaddler am 11.01.2009 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht genau, welcher das war. Habe gegoogelt und dann einen genommen.   
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/gaming_f...tis_zum_download_ubisoft_verschenkt_3_spiele/


----------



## Worrel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				LordSaddler am 11.01.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 11.01.2009 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach das.
Das Angebot ist aber afaik abgelaufen und inzwischen ist Far Cry nicht mehr kostenlos verfügbar.

Was der Grund für dein Problem sein dürfte.


----------



## LoMbAX (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Das war auch nur ein Angebot was in den USA angeboten wurde. Hab mich bei der Installation auch tierisch geärgert .


----------



## zaphod83 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

hallo, 
ich such ein spiel, von dem ich mal gelesen hab:
und zwar ein rennspiel, bei dem man die eigene Musik importieren konnte, und sich die strecken je nachdem aufgebaut haben, welche musik gespielt wird!

Danke für die Mithilfe!
lg


----------



## Hard-2-Get (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				zaphod83 am 29.01.2009 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ich such ein spiel, von dem ich mal gelesen hab:
> und zwar ein rennspiel, bei dem man die eigene Musik importieren konnte, und sich die strecken je nachdem aufgebaut haben, welche musik gespielt wird!
> 
> ...


Audiosurf


----------



## zaphod83 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 29.01.2009 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> zaphod83 am 29.01.2009 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANKE


----------



## stawacz79 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

hallo an alle

ich hätte hier noch ein schönes spiel was verdammt süchtig macht

is so ähnlich wie starwars.....

www.galaxy-heros.de.vu


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				stawacz79 am 03.02.2009 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo an alle
> 
> ich hätte hier noch ein schönes spiel was verdammt süchtig macht
> 
> ...


_Ist ein Strategie-Spiel Kostenlos Gespielt in der Raumfahrt.Um spielen zukönnen benötigen sie nur einen Web Browser empflohlen wird nur Fire Fox.Registrieren sie sich und hab spass am Game_

Klingt total seriös, doch.


----------



## marwin756 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Rabowke am 03.02.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 03.02.2009 15:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allein schon,das es keine normale , sondern ne .de.vu Endung ist , sollte einen stutzig machen . 
Oder die haben einfach so gute Deutschkenntnisse wie mein Döenrverkäufer um die Ecke.
Soll ja auch vorkommen .


----------



## Mr-DIG (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Wahrscheinlich alle (alle?) können sich an das Spiel MAG! zurückerinnern. Leider finde ich meine PCG Vollversion aus dem Jahre 19xx nicht mehr. Gibt es das Spiel mittlerweile als Freeware???

Google konnte mir da leider nicht weiterhelfen...


----------



## Denis10 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Nichts besonders aufregendes, bietet aber für kurze Zeit gute Unterhaltung:

Mau Mau http://www.mediaglobe.org/kostenlos/download.php

Domination (Umsetzung des Brettspieles Risiko, benötigt mindestens Flash version 1.4) http://domination.sourceforge.net/download.shtml

Eine Version von Breakdown http://www.joekoperski.de/Joemino/


----------



## ShiZon (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Hab es aus einem anderen Thread heraus kopiert


"verfasst am 06.02.09 17:05 Uhr
hi

ich hab vor kurzem Navy Field entdeckt.
ich find es ist das beste kostenlose MMO strategie spiel
ihr könnt es ja ausprobieren
kostet ja nix^^


mfg" 

von *rebi91*

Das ist kein Werbespiel und ist auch kein Virus, habs eben getestet. http://www.navyfield.de/g...

MfG ShiZon

Zum Spiel kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich es nur gezogen habe.


----------



## PForsberg (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Okay, da der Thread zugemacht wurde hier nochmal der Link zu nem wunderbar fies schweren Jump'n'Run Spiel:

http://kayin.pyoko.org/iwbtg/downloads.php

Heißt "I Wanna Be The Guy"

Viel Spaß


----------



## witness-to-fitness (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Hi an alle!!!!

Hab auch ein ziemlich abgefahrenes Online-Game gefunden!!!! Müsst ihr unbedingt mal abchecken!!!!

http://www.ursprungbuam-spiel.de/

Kleiner Tipp von meiner Seite. Ihr müsst immer schön auf die Äpfel (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine) zielen!!!!       

Haut rein!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## STF (24. März 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				witness-to-fitness am 18.02.2009 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi an alle!!!!
> 
> Hab auch ein ziemlich abgefahrenes Online-Game gefunden!!!! Müsst ihr unbedingt mal abchecken!!!!
> 
> ...




Jefällt ma, jeht ab!   
Vor allem die Mucke & die Sprüche...
Danke!


----------



## Kevin1965 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Keine Ahnung, ob es schon gepostet wurde. Man möge mir verzeihen. Aber besser doppelt, als gar nicht 

Area 51
http://www.winload.de/download/102600/Spiele/Action/Area.51...html

Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot
http://www.winload.de/download/102369/Spiele/Strategie/Command.&.Conquer.-.Alarmstufe.Rot...html

Grand Theft Auto (GTA) 2
http://www.winload.de/download/100403/Spiele/Action/Grand.Theft.Auto.(GTA).2...html

TrackMania Nations Forever
http://www.winload.de/download/73815/Spiele/Simulationen/TrackMania.Nations.Forever.1.0.html

Bis auf TrackMania Nations Forever gibt es alle Spiele nur auf Englisch.

Sauge gerade Area 51


----------



## bigluke25 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				Kevin1965 am 09.04.2009 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, ob es schon gepostet wurde. Man möge mir verzeihen. Aber besser doppelt, als gar nicht
> 
> Area 51
> http://www.winload.de/download/102600/Spiele/Action/Area.51...html
> ...



Die sind alle total genial!


----------



## Solon25 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				ShiZon am 07.02.2009 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist kein Werbespiel und ist auch kein Virus, habs eben getestet. http://www.navyfield.de/g...


Hach, das erinnert mich wieder an den herrlichen Sound im Trailer. Da kommt Dolby Surround richtig schön zur Geltung


----------



## gamesinspace (24. April 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				bigluke25 am 16.04.2009 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kevin1965 am 09.04.2009 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Command & Conquer gilt es zu beachten das beide Kampangen nur einzeln zum Download bereit stehen. Zudem auch nur als Iso-Datei.


----------



## fogman (26. April 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

:schutzkontakt ist ein storygetriebener "30 Minuten Freeware Shooter". 

Der Spieler schlüpft in die Rolle eines Kanalarbeiters, der in einem alten 
Trakt nach dem rechten sehen soll. Nach einem Unfall erwacht er unter 
ominösen Umständen in einem düsteren Labor und muss sich den Weg an die Oberfläche bahnen. 
Hierbei wird er zum Spielball verschiedener Interessengemeinschaften. 
...
Mehr Infos und Bilder im Entwicklerblog: 
http://schutzkontakt.blog.de/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bleibt in :kontakt!*


*Thread auf PCG.de zum Spiel*


----------



## noxious (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Gibt es Monkey Island 1-2 irgendwo für umsonst oder kann man das wo erwerben und heute noch spielen :o


----------



## Retro-Fan (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				noxious am 16.05.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Monkey Island 1-2 irgendwo für umsonst oder kann man das wo erwerben und heute noch spielen :o


Kaufen kannst du es bestimmt noch, etwa auf eBay oder Amazon.
Aber dass es die Spiele umsonst gibt, glaube ich nicht 

Wenn du einfach nur an ein altes Lucas Arts Adventure interessiert bist, kannst du dir ja mal _Maniac Mansion Deluxe_ oder _The New Adventures of Zak McKracken_ ansehen.
Fan Remakes mit besserer Grafik, besserer Tonqualität und auf die Kisten von heute abgestimmt (also kein ScummVM)


----------



## TheGameMC (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



			
				AurionKratos am 27.09.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> desp3rado am 27.09.2008 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Level 7 = 138 Tode


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

*Elder Scrolls 2 ist Freeware*
Zum Download


*Mechwarrior 4 (+ Erweiterungen) wird demnächst Freeware*
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/435/1964088/


----------



## bumi (29. September 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Keine Ahnung ob's hier irgendwo schon erwähnt wurde, aber ich hab so eben Samorost für mich entdeckt - ein free to play Adventure welches komplett im Browser gespielt werden kann. V.a. Der Grafische Stil vom zweiten Teil überzeugt mich sehr, ich finds absolut gelungen.
 Und wem der Stil bekannt vorkommt, es ist vom selben Team welches derzeit an *Machinarium* arbeitet


----------



## noxious (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

@bumi
 kannst du mir mal erklären, was ich im 2. bild machen muss?  

 Von Teil 2 gibts auch eine Demo:
 http://amanita-design.net/samorost-2/


----------



## Papzie (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

suche ein stradegiespiel wie starcraft kann mir wer eins empfehlen hab bei google schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Death Rally : http://www.remedygames.com/games/death_rally.html

  Quasi Micro Machines mit Waffen. Konnte die Vollversion noch nicht testen, aber die Demo war damals, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab', saugeil


----------



## noxious (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Hab gerade mal Death Rally getestet.
 Bin wohl zu verwöhnt. Mir machts auf jeden Fall keinen Spaß. Weder ne Übersichtskarte noch leichte Gegner.
 Das ist nix für mich^^


----------



## Kreon (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



DJ_of_Borg schrieb:


> Quasi Micro Machines mit Waffen. Konnte die Vollversion noch nicht testen, aber die Demo war damals, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab', saugeil


 
 Hab damals ebenfalls die Demo gespielt, fands geil, zur Vollversion hats aber nie gereicht. 
 Jetzt hab ich gerade den ganzen Morgen damit verbracht den Duke zu schlagen! Herrlich!


----------



## Neawoulf (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



Papzie schrieb:


> suche ein stradegiespiel wie starcraft kann mir wer eins empfehlen hab bei google schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden


 Da kann ich dir zwei Tipps geben ... entweder, du wartest auf Starcraft 2 oder du kaufst dir Warcraft III ... das ist auch schon ein wenig älter, macht aber immer noch Spaß.

 Noch ein Tipp: Die Verwendung von Satzzeichen und Groß-/Klein-Schreibung macht Texte, die aus mehreren Sätzen bestehen, deutlich lesbarer. 

_*edit*_

 Ups, ich habe irgendwie verpennt, dass es hier um kostenlose Spiele geht ... am besten ignoriert ihr meinen Beitrag.


----------



## Integrity (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Igneous gehört hier noch hier rein. Ganz bestimmt  Ist nur leider sehr, sehr schnell durchgespielt


----------



## Kreon (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Heute gibt es den Landwirtschaftssimulator 2008 bei Chip kostenlos
www.chip.de/downloads/Vollversion-Landwirtschafts-Simulator-2008_38431090.html

 Mensch hab ich mich gefreut, aber jetzt muss ich erst mal Pause machen und Bauer sucht Frau anschauen.


----------



## mottenmania (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

 Rangers Land
Pirates 1709

 auf der komischen Seite da gibts noch viel mehr kostenlose Games etc...


----------



## pappel007 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Hey,

zum neuen Karate Kid Film der bald erscheint habe ich eine kostenlose App fürs iPhone (und auch den iPod touch und das iPad) gefunden. Das ist die offzielle Seite, auf dem sie finden kann http://www.karatekid-film.de/index.html#/games

Lieben Gruß, Pappel


----------



## LarryLaffer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

falls wer gerne umsonst pokert: siehe meine signatur


----------



## eXentier (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Papzie schrieb:
> 
> 
> > suche ein stradegiespiel wie starcraft kann mir wer eins empfehlen hab bei google schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden
> ...


 Glest soll angeblich wie Warcraft sein, kann ich aber nicht garantieren, da ich Warcraft nicht kenne. Falls du Glest runterladen willst und es dir grfällt probier doch mal das Glest Megapack


----------



## robin91 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*



> Hab es aus einem anderen Thread heraus kopiert
> 
> 
> "verfasst am 06.02.09 17:05 Uhr
> ...


[quote uid="7601691" unm="ShiZon"][/quote]   
dazu wollte ich noch anmerken, dass die amerikanische Version weitaus besser ist. In Zeiten vom guten Euro auch billiger, als die deutsche Version. Dazu levelt man dort schneller. Seriös ist es schon.

navyfield.com


----------



## xDevilMinDx (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gratis - (legale!) Spiele aller Art*

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory

Das beste LAN Spiel überhaupt !


----------



## psychokill (20. Oktober 2010)

*Gratis Rollenspiel in Entwicklung*

Also ich kann euch nur Tehadon ans Herz legen. Aber ist noch in Entwicklung.
Wobei das Portal nich so Aktuallisiert wird, im Forum gibts aber öfter nen Beitrag im Worklog.

Hier is ma son Infotext:

*=>Was ist Tehadon?*

Tehadon ist ein sich noch in Entwicklung befindliches Rollenspiel. 
Anders als in den meisten Rollenspielen wird hier Wert auf eine 
Spielwelt mit Charakteren gelegt, die ein eigenes Leben führen, 
geregelte Tagesabläufe haben und so weiter. Ein Holzfäller wird 
schlafen, wird Bäume hacken und abends mit seiner Familie essen. Sie 
leben alle.

Zudem bietet Tehadon eine Komplett eigene Welt, eine eigene 
Fantasie.Völker wie Orks, Elfen, etc. gibt es nicht. Stattdessen werden 
vollständig eigene Völker erschaffen, die jeweils eine eigene Geschichte
 besitzen. Eine neue Welt.

Von der Technischen Seite her setzt Tehadon auf Ogre, eine OpenSource 
3D-Grafikengine, die vielfältige Möglichkeiten bietet. Das ist der 
Grundstein. Allerdings muss dazu noch viel mehr programmiert werden. Zum
 Beispiel einen Editor, der veröffentlicht wird. So wird auch von Anfang
 an darauf geachtet das IHR eure eigenen Mods erstellen könnt.



*=>Ok, aber wenn das Spiel noch in Entwicklung ist, was geht mich das an?*

Es gibt mehrere Gründe, die dafür sprechen, die Entwicklung zu 
verfolgen, u.a. gibt es hier die Möglichkeit, die Entstehung eines 
Spiels zu sehen. Wie macht man sowas? Hier klären wir euch auf!

Außerdem, wenn du etwas Erfahrung in den Spiel-Entwicklungstypischen 
Bereichen wie 2D-Grafiken, Designs, 3D-Modelle erstellen, Programmieren

in C#, Texturieren, und so weiter, dann kannst du an der Entwicklung 
teilhaben. Ohne wirklich dabei sein zu müssen. Du kannst als Community 
Mitglied mit Beiträgen helfen, oder eine Anfrage zur Aufnahme ins Team 
beantragen. Ohne Zwang.

Wenn dich jetzt aber keiner dieser Punkte anspricht, dann kannst du aber
 trotzdem Tehadon beobachten, und dann, wenn es ein Release gibt, damit 
Spielen. Wir hoffen es gefällt dir. 



*=> Ich habe wirklich interesse, bei Tehadon mitzuarbeiten...*

Zuerst einmal solltest du bedenken, dass Tehadon ein rein 
nicht-kommerzielles Spiel ist und damit warscheinlich nie Geld verdient 
wird. Wenn dich das nicht kümmerst, dann stelle im Forum deine Bewerbung
 ein!

Wir suchen immer in jedem Bereich. Nur stellen wir nicht immer ein. Aber
 in der Regel finden wir immer einen Bereich der Hilfe braucht.  (Selbst wenn Du jetzt keine "besonderen" Fähigkeiten besitzt).



*=> Noch Fragen?*

Antworten auf Fragen könnt ihr im Tehadon Forum bekommen, keine Scheu, 
wir beissen nicht, sondern versuchen eure Fragen zu benatworten!

www.Tehadon.de


----------



## eXentier (15. November 2010)

*AW: Gratis Rollenspiel in Entwicklung*

Ich habe die Entwicklung von Tehadon schon seit langem verfolgt, jedoch gibt es dort seit langem keine nennenswerten Fortschritte.
Außerdem gibt es viele andere gute free Rollenspiele, zum Beispiel: Ardentryst und Summoningwars


----------



## Coldheart (23. November 2010)

*AW: Gratis Rollenspiel in Entwicklung*

Ein Video mit 111 kostenlosen Spielen, die legal runtergeladen werden können gibts hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCbLgvO4pSs


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Dezember 2010)

*Trial Motorbikes: African Adventures*

Trial Motorbikes: African Adventures 

Bis morgen(05.12.10) 9.00 Uhr aktivierbar, ist jetzt nicht überragend, aber mir macht's Spass.    

Edit: Ich glaube das Spiel ist nicht gerade CPU schonend programmiert worden, wer also Probleme mit der Temperatur hat sollte es wahrscheinlich besser nicht spielen.

Ist jetzt leider nicht mehr verfügbar, eine Demoversion gibt's hier:
www.cccp-games.ru/trialmotorbikesaa/


----------



## Ketchup33 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trial Motorbikes: African Adventures*



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Trial Motorbikes: African Adventures
> 
> Bis morgen(05.12.10) 9.00 Uhr aktivierbar, ist jetzt nicht überragend, aber mir macht's Spass.
> 
> Edit: Ich glaube das Spiel ist nicht gerade CPU schonend programmiert worden, wer also Probleme mit der Temperatur hat sollte es wahrscheinlich besser nicht spielen.


Hab´s mir auch gerade gezogen. Total simpel aufgebaut, und doch will man immer weiterspielen, immer bessere Zeiten hinlegen, jeden Boost in spektakuläre Sprünge umsetzen und dabei irgendwelche Vorwärts- oder Rückwärts-Loopings machen. .....

..... Aber ob ich bereit wäre, dafür 10 Dollar (war doch der normale Preis, oder?) zu bezahlen? Hmm?! ....


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Trial Motorbikes: African Adventures*



Ketchup33 schrieb:


> Hab´s mir auch gerade gezogen. Total simpel aufgebaut, und doch will man immer weiterspielen, immer bessere Zeiten hinlegen, jeden Boost in spektakuläre Sprünge umsetzen und dabei irgendwelche Vorwärts- oder Rückwärts-Loopings machen. .....
> 
> ..... Aber ob ich bereit wäre, dafür 10 Dollar (war doch der normale Preis, oder?) zu bezahlen? Hmm?! ....


 Genau so erging's mir auch, realistisch ist es natürlich nicht, trotzdem machen die Nitroboosts im zusammenspiel mit den Backflips Laune.  
Aber bevor du 9,99$ zahlst, auf dieser Seite wird auf alternativen wie  *Trials 2: Second Edition* oder Fuel hingewiesen:
game.giveawayoftheday.com/trial-motorbikes-african-adventures/

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind für diese beiden Spiele Demos erschienen. Die Trials 2 Demo habe ich glaube ich gespielt, fand ich aber nicht so berauschend, vielleicht hab ich mich auch nur zu wenig mit der Steuerung beschäftigt.

Zu Fuel kann ich gar nicht's schreiben, kenne nur Screenshots und die Kommentare hier bei PCGames.de klangen nicht so begeistert.


----------



## Dramatica (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Trial Motorbikes: African Adventures*

http://www.totaljerkface.com/h... 

Happy Wheels, super lustiges Parcour Spiel mit Leveleditor und Physik. Recht großes Spiel, braucht ihr glaubich recht schnelles Internet für. Weils eben relativ umfangreich poste ichs mal hier... wenn ich nicht darf, wusst ichs nicht.


----------



## frager (14. Januar 2011)

*Miner Wars*

http://www.minerwars.com/?aid=4744
An sich kein kostenloses Spiel aber man kann zurzeit in der Demo das geiche machen wie in der "Vollversion".
Ist ziemlich spassig ein paar Asteroiden um zu gestalten und ein paar nette Dogfights zu machen.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=so1Fbwfu354

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## serienonkel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Miner Wars*

Ich kann euch das _*Super Mario Bros X*_ sehr ans Herz legen.
Ist ein reines Fanprojekt das meiner Meinung nur gelungen ist und einen heiden spaß macht.
Es ist eine mischung aus allen Mario teilen ausser Super mario Galaxy.
Leveleditor ist auch enthalten.
http://www.supermariobrothers.... 



Auch zu empfelen ist *America's Army 3*
Ego shooter der stark auf realismus setzt.
Ihr findet das Spiel gratis bei Steam.
http://store.steampowered.com/...


----------



## J99Hasso (20. November 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob hier der richtige Platz dafür ist, sollte ich falsch liegen, bitte verschieben (Admin).
Rise of Flight
Unlimited Rise of Flight Demo! 
Flugsimulation auf hohen Level.
Hier der Linke: Try Rise of Flight!
Allerdings ist das kein altes Game, also es benötigt schon ordentliche Hardware. Hier mal die Systemvoraussetzungen:
Recommended System Requirements
Operating System 	Windows® XP (SP2)/ Vista (SP1) / Windows® 7 (SP1)
CPU 	Intel® Core™ 2 Quad 2.6 GHz+ or Intel® Core™ i5/i7 2.6 GHz+
GPU 	1024 Mb+, GeForce GTX 260+/Radeon HD5850+
RAM 	4 Gb+
Sound 	DirectX 9.0c/11 compatible
Free Hard Drive space 	10 Gb+
Internet Connection 	for Registration, Career Mode, Statistics Tracking, 256 Kb/s - for Multiplayer
Und ein Joystick sollte in der nähe sein, sonst wird es zu schwer mit der Fliegerei.
So schauen die Flieger aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kanal von neoqb - YouTube
Salute, wir sehen uns am virtuellen Himmel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellsei (5. März 2012)

Falls du Steam hast kannst du mal da nach schauen  Die haben ab und zu mal echt gute gratis Spiele drinne. 
Ich hab mir letztens erst so einen Shooter geladen .Falls du immer mal was kurzes suchst, WE zum Beispiel, da machen die immer mal sone Special Weekends wo du dir , wie zum Beispiel letztes mal Call of Duty 8 runterladen konntest


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2012)

Bei gog.com gibts momentan 2 Spiele kostenlos: Worlds of Ultima: The Savage Empire und Ultima Worlds of Adventure 2: Martian Dreams


----------



## m4ik (19. Juni 2012)

Ein ziemlich lustieges Onlinespiel : Ace of Spades - Build Your Battlefield - Engineer Your Assault ne Mischung aus Minecraft und Battlefield.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2012)

Wer mal ein wenig Traktor fahren will. Heute gibt es bei Chip.de den Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2009 kostenlos


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2013)

Shadow Warrior auf Steam: Shadow Warrior Classic (1997) on Steam


----------



## UltimateFighter (5. Juni 2013)

ich spiele ab und zu doppelkopf bei http://www.fuchstreff.de


----------

